# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > المعجنات و السندويشات >  كل وحدة تحط طريقة تحضير الريوق الصباحي ،، علشان يكون كل يوم ريوقـنا غـيـر ،،،

## فرح الحلوة

الســـــــــلام عليكــــــــم ورحمـــــــــة الله وبركـــــــــــــه ،،،،

عيــــــــــــــدكم مبــــــــــــارك ،،،،

بما إنا في أيام الفطر ،، 

ياريت كل وحدة تحط طريقة الريـــــوق الصباحي ،،،،

يعني كل شيء في الريوق مب بس طبق واحد ،،، _

يعني يحتوي على :_ ( بيض ،، وأي طريقة للبيض ؟ ، وسندويشات ،، وأي طريقة للسندويشات ؟ وحليب ،، وبأي طريقة يتسوى ؟، وجبن ، وجام ، وشو بعد منتجات أو مأكولات تناسب وقت الريوق ؟؟؟ .......الخ ) 

بس بالتفصيل ،، يعني ريوق كاااااامل ،، 

وياريت بالصور ،، بما إنا في عالم الصورة ،،،،

إذا عيبكم الموضوع ياريت تثبتونه ،،،

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل البف باستري بالقشطة والقرفة 
طريقة عمل مافن التفاح والقرفة من اشهى... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز البطاطا الحلوة والشوفان صحي... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز السكر سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل بسكوت الزنجبيل والشوفان 
طريقة عمل خبز القرع من اشهى وصفات الشتاء حصري 
طريقة عمل مافن الكوسة بالليمون صحي ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر والجين سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل خبز التوست في البيت

----------


## احلـ حب ـى

اسمحيلي انا دشيت الموضوع وقلت يمكن اتعلم شي وسويه انا فاشله فالمطبخ وماعرف اسوي شي
وان شاء الله الخوات بيتفاعلون فموضوعج

----------


## βĕ Mįnĕ

للرفع

----------


## ×أم نواري×

اممم .. احلى ريووق عندي ..

توست اسمر محمص + بيض عيون welldone + جبن شرايح + لبنة + زعتر + زيتون + زيت زيتون + و مرتديلا

هذا ريلي وااااااايد يحبه 


.. في الاجاازات ,, جب او خمير او بلاليط او لقيماات ..

امم احب بعد بيض مطبووخ و خبز رقااق و جبن و دااقووس 

شو بععععععععععد ؟؟

واااااااااايد احب الفول ع الصبح 

و طبعاا الكرك اهم شي .. احط 1 لتر مااي و فنيان شكر و اثوورة و بعدين اربع اكيااس لبيتون ليين يفج اللوون احط قوطي ابوقوس و اخلي يجلب على ناار هاادية تقريباا 5 لين 10 دقايق ..

و اذا تبين تحطين في الدله زعفراان او هاال وااااااايد يطلع حلووو

يالله فيدوووناا بافكااركم ..

----------


## فرح الحلوة

> اممم .. احلى ريووق عندي ..
> 
> توست اسمر محمص + بيض عيون welldone + جبن شرايح + لبنة + زعتر + زيتون + زيت زيتون + و مرتديلا
> 
> هذا ريلي وااااااايد يحبه 
> 
> 
> .. في الاجاازات ,, جب او خمير او بلاليط او لقيماات ..
> 
> ...


مشكوووووووووورة عزيزتي على التفاعل ،، ومشكووووووووورة على الريوق الحلو ،،،

----------


## فرح الحلوة

> اسمحيلي انا دشيت الموضوع وقلت يمكن اتعلم شي وسويه انا فاشله فالمطبخ وماعرف اسوي شي
> وان شاء الله الخوات بيتفاعلون فموضوعج


مشكووورة عزيزتي على المرووور ،،، وإنشاء الله تستفيدين من البنات ،،،

----------


## فرح الحلوة

> للرفع


مشكووووورة

----------


## ميميه88

لي عوده

----------


## روحي غلا2

ااسمحيلي انا ما احب اتريق

----------


## ام شما الحلوة

انا بعد مب دايما اتريق بس يوم اكون بايتة في بيت الوالدة وطبعا" ريوق الوالدة ايكون .(خبز ارقاق ,خمير,محلى,بلاليط)

اكيد الريوق عند الوالدة غير .....

الله يعطيها العافية

----------


## حبيبت عموه

انا كنت ابغي استفيد وان شاء الله ايفيدونه الخوات ...للرفع

----------


## فرح الحلوة

> ااسمحيلي انا ما احب اتريق


مرحبا عزيزتي ،،

إسمعي نصيحتي ،، لازم تتعودين تسوين لج نظام للريوق ،، الريوق واااااايد مهم ،، وهو أهم وجبة ،، وعقب بتتعودين ،،، 

أتمنى وصفات البنات إتحببج في الريوق ،،

----------


## أمـ سلطانـ

انا مره اتريق وعشره لا خخخخخخخخ

المهم بحطلكم صور يمكن تستفيدون ....... 

( هذي الصوووره وااااايد يوعتني ع الصبح) 


( ذكرني بريووق السفر لو مب يوعانه بتاكلين خخخخخخ ) 


( وهذا الريووق اهداء لــ أم نواري )







.................................................. .................................................. ..................

( هذي منوعاااااااات )

----------


## أمـ سلطانـ

والحيييييييييين بحطلكم الطرق ................................


×العيش الشامي با البيض 

المقادير والطريقة ......

خبز حطيه بصينية على نفس حجم الخبز
وبعدين أخفقي بيضتين ومعاها ملح 
وشوي فلفل وصبيها على الخبز
بعدها ابشري جبن شيدر فوقها 



ودخليها الفرن وافتحي النار من فوق ومن تحت 




توست بالزيتون 

المكونات والمقادير زيتون اخضر شرائح 
فلفل بارد مقطع قطع صغيرة 
زعتر 
علبة قشطة 
علبة جبن سائل صغيرة 

طريقة التحضير 
يوضع الجبن والقشطة فى الخلاط الكاس ويخلط 
ننزع حواف الخبز ويصف فى صينيةونسكب عليها
نصف مقدار خلطة الجبن وننثر علية الزيتون والفليفلة والزعتر 
ونصف طبقة ثانية من الخبز ونسكب الخلطة المتبقية
على الوجة وندخلةالفرن لتحمر من الاعلى لمدة 5دقائق

قرصان الزيت لذيذة 

ربع كاس زيت 
بيضة 
4 ملاعق حليب 
نصف كاس سكر 
2 ونصف كاس موية 
دقيق بر 
زيت للمقلاة 
تخلط المقادير مع بعض ما عدا الدقيق ثم يضاف الدقيق 
ببطئ حتى تتكون عجينه مثل البانكيكثم يؤخذ منها مقدار 
يصب في مقلاة بها قليل من الزيت الحامي وعندما تنضج
تقلب على الوجة الأخر ثم تقدم بالهناء والعافية ...

لفافات الجبنة 

المقادير
كوبان من الدقيق
ربع كوب من اللبن
ربع كوب من الزيت او الزبدة المذوبة
بيضة واحدة
نصف ملعقة صغيرة من الملح
ملعقة صغيرة من الخميرة الفورية

الحشوة
نصف كيلوغرام من جبنة العكاوي والمجدولة
بيضة
ملعقة طعام من اللبنة
ملعقتا طعام من البقدونس المفروم
ملعقتا طعام من البصل المفروم
نصف ملعقة صغيرة من الفلفل الاحمر
صفار بيضة واحدة
ملعقة صغيرة من الحليب

الطريقــــــــة 
يوضع الدقيق واللبن والزيت والبيض والملح والخميرة
في خلاطة الطعام ويخلط الكل حتى تمتزج كل المكونات
وتتحول الى كتلة متماسكة في زاوية واحدة من وعاء الخلاطة.
تقسم العجينة ثلاثة اقسام وتوضع في وعاء وتغطى بفوطة مطبخ.
تقطع الجبنة الى شرائح وتنقع في الماؤ البارد، 
يغير الماء كل نصف ساعة للتخلص من معظم الملح الموجود في الجبنة.
تعصر الجبنة وترق وتخلط مع اللبنة والبيض، 
يرق كل قسم من العجينة ويحول الى دائرة كبيرة.
تقسم الحشوة ايضا ويوضع ثلثها على حافة واحدة من العجينة 
ثم تلف العجينة ويغلق طرفاها للحؤول دون خروج الجبنة اثناءالخبز.
تكرر العملية نفسها مع العجينة الثانية والثالثة،
تستعمل السكين لفتح بضع شقوق في كل لفاقة بصفار البيض
ثم تخبز اللفافتان في فرن حرارته 350 درجة 
الى ان يصبح سطحها وردي اللون.
يخرج اللفافات وتتركان حتى تبرد،
تقطع كل لفافة الى شرائح وبالعافية


.............. ودمتم بود ..................

----------


## دلع عيناوي

سلامي عليج يا ام سلطــانــ صدق عذاااااااااب من الخاطر وحلاته بعد تسوين سندويجة براتا ويا بيض مفور وطماط ورشة ملح وفلفل اسود او دقوووس يمممممممممممي,,والخبز اللي فوقه بيض عجيبه طريقته بجربه من اخلص صيام شهيتيني واناااااااا صايمه 

بحاول ايبلكم اكلات وان قدرت مع صور ........حلوو الموضوع يسلمووو خيتووو

----------


## دلع عيناوي

*هفيت لكم طريقة اكله خفييييييييييييييييييييييييييفه وسهله وسريعه
وتنفع للريوق ..ولعشا خفيف او مقبلات للعشا
وللريوق اكثر

والمقادير والطريقة مافي اسهل منها

...المقادير...
رقائق السبرنغ رول 
جبن كرافت ..او اي جبن تحبونه وطبعا مافي احلى من الكرافت
وهاي صورة الرقائق للي مايعرفها


...الطريقة...

تاخذين العجينة وتدهنينها بالجبن وابتعدي عن الاطراف.. مثل الصورة



اطوي الطرف الاول مثل الصورة



والطرف الثاني بعد وبتظهرلج بهالطريقة الاسطوانيه او النستطيلة واضغطي 
على الاطراف عشان الجبن مايسيح


واتحطينها عالتاوه ... بدون زيت او اي شي ثاني... وبسرعه بيحمر 
يعني انتي سوي عالاقل 6 حبات وعقب شغلي النار ... وانتي تدهنين شوفي 
النار وماياخذ وياج وقت

اول وحده جلبتها واتحمرت خلاص والاثنين الباقيات توني كنت حاطتنهم


وهاي شكلهم بعد ماتحمروا ..وحاسبي عن يحترق مثل اخر وحده


وعقب صففيهم في صحن وصبي عليهم عسل مثل الصورة

وطعمه لذيذ وخفييييييييييف وينفع للريوق... خاصه يوم مالج بارض تسوين شي .. 






وممكن تحطين اي حشوه تعيبج وتصير وجبه للعشاء ....تفنني على كيفج 

وهاي حشوة صاحبة الموضوع
(((حطيت كاتشب ودقوس وشوي خردل ودياي مفتت,,
خلطت الكاتشب والدقوس والخردل ويا بعض,,
وكنت ادهن الرقيقه او العجينة واحط دياي مع فلفل البارد)))






وصحه وعافيه عقلوبكم

اتمنى تجربونها وكل الشكر لصاحبة الاكله

ودعواتكم لي ولهااااا*

----------


## فرح الحلوة

مشكوووووووووورييين يا 

أم سلطانـ

و

دلع عيناوي 

ماقصرتوا على هذا الريوق الطيب ،،،،

----------


## فرح الحلوة

> والحيييييييييين بحطلكم الطرق ................................
> 
> ×العيش الشامي با البيض 
> 
> المقادير والطريقة ......
> 
> خبز حطيه بصينية على نفس حجم الخبز
> وبعدين أخفقي بيضتين ومعاها ملح 
> وشوي فلفل وصبيها على الخبز
> ...


ماااااااا قصرتي يا أم سلطانـ يالغالية ،،،

----------


## 3yo0on_Al_Maha

ههههههههههههه هااااااااااااي اكله عيالي المفضله ..وخاصه ايااام الصوووم ..

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

تصدقون عاد كنت بكتب نفس هالموضوع اذكر نفس هالموضوع في منتدى سعودي شكثر الردود والاطباق والانواع بصراحه شي .. اتمنى القاه

----------


## فرح الحلوة

> تصدقون عاد كنت بكتب نفس هالموضوع اذكر نفس هالموضوع في منتدى سعودي شكثر الردود والاطباق والانواع بصراحه شي .. اتمنى القاه


الله يسمع منج ،، ونشوف الأطباق والأنواع الحلوة ،، 

عزيزتي ممكن تنقلين إللي شفتيه ،، وإكتبي عليه منقول ،، المهم كلنا نستفيد ،، شو رايج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## الهدى1

مشكووووورين يابنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات 

يلا شدو حيييييلكم ثبتنا لكم الموضوووووووووووووع

ولي رجعة أن شااااااااااااااااااااااااء الله

----------


## دلع عيناوي

_

:

هوبــــــــــا

:

رجعتلكم بأكلـــه يديــــده ما تصلـــح الا للــريوق وممكـــن في وقت الزنقــات ^^

:

المقادير:
حلوم مقطع مكعبات متوسطة الحجم 
طماط مقطع مكعبات
فلفل اخضر حلو مقطع مكعبات
شوي زيت زيتون

:

الطريقه:

حطي المقلاة على الغاز وبعدين حطي الطماط والفلفل الاخضر وقلبيهم بسرعه ولمدة دقيقتين بس
يعني لاتخلينه يستوي وبعدين حطي فوقهم زيت زيتون والحلوم
وحركيهم وخليه دقيقتين وبس خلصت الاكله حطيها فصحن وكليها ويا خبز وممكن صمون..

:

ملاحظه مهمـه,,,ما يحتاي ملح لانه بالاساس الحلوم مالح....
ولا تحطون بهارات او فلفل مب لازم...

:

وبالعافيه عقلوبكم 

:

وترى الاكله ملطووشه لول

:_

----------


## دلع عيناوي

توست بالبيض القرص بالخطوات المصورة


اول شي خلونا نشوف المقادير :



- بيض .
- خل .
- ماء ورد .
- ملح وفلفل أسود .
- زعفران 
- هيل . 


الطريقة : 



1- نحط البيض بالماعون . 




2- نحط قليل من كلشي الخل - ماء ورد- زعفران -هيل-ملح-فلفل أسود.



3- نخلط عدل 


4- نجهز المقلاه وندهن زيت اشويه ونحط البيض ونخليه على نار عالية .



5- بعدها تقصر على النار ونغطي المقلاه .



6- بعدها تقريبا 5 دقايق نرفع الغطا وراح تكون بهذا الشكل. 



7- بعدها نقلبها على الويه الثاني. 



8- هذا شكل البيض القرص (( لذيذ)).



9- تحمص شريحتين توست ونحط البيض بشكل حلو ونقصه نفس الصورة . 

الشكل النهائي 




صورة ثانية 


يقدم مع الحليب الحار .



وبالعــافيــهــــ

وكل الشكر للأخت دموع الكويـت,,واسمحولي كل الاكلات منقوله لان مالي خص فالمطبخ لوول

----------


## دلع عيناوي

*احلا تشكيلة سندويشـــــــات*



*فرنش توست*





*:

االمقادير:
8 شرائح خبز سلايس سميك
2 بيض
1 كوب حليب سائل 
4/1 كوب طحين
زبدة 
سكر مطحون 

نخلط كلا من الحليب والبيض والطحين بواسطة ملعقة او شوكة ثم نصفيها عبر مصفاة ضيقة الثقوب ، نغمس شرائح الخبز في خليط البيض وتقلب على صاج ساخن مدهون بالقليل من الزبدة او السمنة حتى يشقر لونها على الجهتين ، ثم توضع في طبق التقديم وترش بالسكر البودرة وممكن اضافة القليل من الزبدة وممكن يتقدم مع الفواكه مثل الفريز وشرايح الموز والبلوبيري واي نوع سيروب ويفضل المابل سيروب(نفس الصوره). 

:

سندويتشات الجبن المشوي 



المقادير:

خبز سلايس
جبن شرائح 
زبدة 

ندهن شريحة الخبز بالقليل من الزبدة ثم نضع شريحة جبن أو شريحتين لطعم مميز.. ونضع شريحة خبز اخرى فوق الجبن ثم ندهن الصاج او الشواية بالقليل من الزبدة ونضع السندويتشات ونضغطه قليلا حتى يذوب الجبن ثم يقدم بالهناء والعافية.

:

سندويتشات الجبن والطماطم المشوية 



شريحتان خبز أبيض 
قطعتان جبن أبيض
شريحتان طماطم
زبــد

- تدهن صينية بالزبد ثم تسخن فوق نار هادئة أو متوسطة.
- توضع قطعة من الجبن فوق إحدى شرائح الخبز، ثم شريحتان الطماطم ثم القطعة الثانية من الجبن.
- يغطى الحشو بالشريحة الثانية من الخبز.
- يدهن الساندويتش (الشريحتان) بالزبد ثم يوضع في الصينية المعدة مع تغطيتها.
- بمجرد أن يكتسب الساندويتش اللون البني يقلب على الجانب الآخر.
- يقطع الساندويتش ثم يقدم لتناوله.

:

سندويتشات المربى



المقادير:
خبز سلايس 
مربى الفراولة او المشمش او الفواكه المشكلة حسب الرغبة 
القليل من الزبدة 
ممكن اضافة الجبن ( حسب الرغبة )
تدهن شريحة السلايس بالقليل من الزبدة وممكن الاستغناء عنها ... ثم ندهن طبقة غنية من المربى ونضع شريحة من الجبن او بدون الجبن............ وتقدم بدون تسخين 

:

سندويتشات زبدة الفول السوداني



هذي السندويتشات يحبها الصغار وهي تمنحهم الطاقة خاصة في أوقات المدارس .. وهي بسيطة جدا 

المقادير : 
خبز سلايس
زبدة الفول السوداني الطرية 

ندهن شريحة من خبز السلايس بطبقة غنية من زبدة الفول السوداني ونغطيها بشريحة خبز ثانية وتقدم او تغلف بأكياس السندويتشات ليأخذها الصغار معهم إلى المدرسة.

:

سندويشات الشوكولاته





طبعا أحلى من شوكولاته نوتيلا ما في لعمل سندويتشات الشوكولاته ولو إني غير مقتنعة بهذي النوعية من السندويتشات ولكنها مصدر غني للطاقة خاصة للصغار اثناء الذهاب الى المدرسة وهي شبيهة بسندويتشات زبدة الفول السوداني فقط نضع الشوكولاته القابلة للدهن بدلا من زبدة الفول. وتقدم

:

سندويتشات البيض المسلوق 



المقادير : 
شرائح من خبز السلايس او الصمون 
زبدة 
بيض مسلوق ومقطع شرائح 
جبن ( حسب الرغبة )
طماطم ( حسب الرغبة ) 
ملح وفلفل اسود 

نقوم بتحميص السلايس ثم نوزع على سطحه القليل من الزبدة والجبن ثم نصف شرائح البيض المسلوق والطماطم حسب الرغبة ثم نرش الملح والفلفل وتغطى بشريحة اخرى من السلايس المحمص وتقدم بالعافية .

:

سندويشات البيض بالحليب

ممكن ان نسوي الطريقه بالبيت ..نجيب مقدار ثلاث الى اربع بيضات نخفقهم جيدا مع القليل من الحليب حوالي ربع الى نصف كوب حليب سائل نضيف الملح ونسخن القليل من الزبدة او السمنة في المقلاة ثم نصب خليط البيض ونخلط بالملعقة بسرعة كبيرة حتى يتكتل البيض ثم يتفتت الى قطع صغيرة شهية جدا جدا نقوم بتوزيعها في خبز الصمون او اللبناني مع القليل من الجبن او بدون جبن وناكلها 

:

وبالعــــــــافيهــ

:

:*

----------


## فاطمة الزعابي

عاد أنا ما أتقرب البيض إلا مرة بالأسبوع <<< عندها حساسية من البيض =__=

----------


## دلع عيناوي

*اممممممممممممممممممم مستعيله وراج دوام 


وما عندج وقت تسوين ريوق تعالي شوفي واستفيدي ^^

فطور الصباح في مكاتب الموظفين
المكونات : شبس + دقوس + جبن اي نوع تفضله + صمون
وكما يظهر بالصور الطريقة .. ولا تنسون العصير امممم*

*اولا: نقص الصمونه بنص وندهنها جبن ونحط الشبس(يفضل تكسرونه صغار)*

 

*ثانيا:نرتب الشبس عدل*



*ثالثا:نصب الدقوس كثرو منه لذييذ*



*رابعا : بالهنى والشفاء على قلبكم*




*فذمتكــم مب اسرع ريوق ممكن تسونه ,,الحين بيستانسون اللي مالهم بارض يدشن المطبخ من الصبح كااااااااااك 

(بس لاتنسون تصكون باب المكتب عسب ما يزخكم المدير او الموظفين لول)*

----------


## دلع عيناوي

*الكريـــــــــب*



*3 بيضات

كاسه ونص ماء 

كاسه ونص طحين

اربع ملاعق كبار حليب

رشة سكر وملح

بشر ليمون علشان زفرة البيض

الطريقه:

تخلط كل المقادير مع بعض ونصخن المقلاه

نضع مسحه زيت خفيفه ونصب من الخلطه مقدار مناسب على حجم المقلاه

وبكذا تكون جاهزة ولها طرق كثيرة للتقديم ممكن تمسح بالعسل او المربى ممكن يرش عليها حليب النستلة او الهيرشي وممكن يكون مالح ويوضع بداخله الجبن او يمسح بالنوتلا او يرش عليه السكر البودرةوبالعافية*



م ن ق و ل

----------


## دلع عيناوي

مرحبـــــا مليووووووووووووووون ^^

:


*البــــــــــلاليــــــــــــط* 



المقادير :
كيسين شعيريه 
ست بيضات 
ملح ذره على البيض 
سكر حسب الرغبه 
زعفران ملعقة طعام 
هال ملعقة طعام 
نصف فنجان ماء ورد 


طريقة التحضير 

نغلي الماء نضع البلاليط اقصد الشعير يه بالماء 
وعلى حسب نوعية الشعير يه بعضه يحتاج دقيقتين وبعضه خمس دقا يق 
وبعد ذلك نقوم بتصفيته في المصفاة المشخله 
ثم نضع السكر حسب الرغبة ونحركه وملعقتين طعام زيت وأحركه حتى لا يلتصق ببعضه 
أضيف عليه الهيل والزعفران وماء الورد ونحركه ونتركه في المشخله 
ثم نضع القدر على نار هادئة نضع أربع ملاعق طعام زيت نكسر حبتين بيض ونفتته قطع صغيره 
ونضيف قليل من الهيل وذرة ملح ونحركه الى ان يستوي ونضيف الشعيريه اي البلاليط ثم يوضع 
على نار خفيفه حتى يتسكر ويستوي عدل ثم يوضع في طبق التقديم 
ونيب مقلاه ونحط فيها شوية زيت نكسر باقي البيض ونسوي به قرص بيض راهي (اومليت)ويوضع فوق البلاليط .. 

:

*الـخبـيـــــــصــــه*



المقادير :

علبة سميد محمر
3/4 العلبة ماء ( نفس علبة السميد )
4 فنجان سكر
هيل وزعفران
5 ملاعق سمن

الطريقة :

نحمر السكر ونضع فوقه الماء والزعفران والسمن ثم السميد ونحركه جيداً حتى النضج ثم نضع السمن ونحرك جيداً

تؤكل وهي ساخنة وتكون لذييييييييذة 

:

*الخنفــــــروش*



المقادير:-
كأسين طحين
كاس سميد
6 بيضات
ملعقة صغيرة فانيليا
ملعقتين بيكنج بودر
كاس وربع سكر
ملعقة صغير زعفران في نصف كوب ماء ورد
ملعقة صغيرة هيل مطحون
ودهن للقلي
وإذا شفتيها غليظة وايد زيديها شوي ماي يعني ربع أو نص كوب
الطريقة
تخلطين المقادير كلها مع بعض وتتركينه ساعة 
وبعدين تاخذين قفشه عوده وتصبين وحده وحده في الطابي وتقلبينها اذا صار لونه احمر.

الطريقه مصوره






:


وبالعاااااااااااافية عقلوبكـــم

----------


## دلع عيناوي

*تعبت ايدي عورتني بس تستاهلون....

كلمه شكر منكم تكفي ^__^

ان شاء الله تستفيدون ..دعواتكم

سلام*

----------


## أم شماء

> مرحبـــــا مليووووووووووووووون ^^
> 
> :
> 
> 
> *البــــــــــلاليــــــــــــط* 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


الله يعافيج يا عزيزتي...ما قصرتي شهيتيني بالخبيص..

----------


## فرح الحلوة

مشكووووووووورة يا ( الهدى 1 ) لتثبيتكم الموضوع ،،
وإن شاء الله البنات مابيقصرون ،،

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، ،،

فد يـــييييييييييييييييــتــــج والله يا ( دلع عيناوي ) دلعتينا واااااااااااايد وماااااااااااا قصرتي ،، 

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، ،

----------


## بريستيج

متابعه ^^

----------


## Dloo3t_w

انا الصراحه ما يخصني فالطبخ بس موضووعج ماشالله وااااااايد حلو واحس اني استفدت منه .. مشكووورين بناات عالأكلات الحلوه اللي حطيتنها ودلع عيناوي احلى طريقه الصراحه صمون جبس عمان ودقووس هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه .. هذي اكلة ريلي المفضله هههههههه

----------


## $$ أم سعود $$

:SubhanAllah:

----------


## شمعة الجـلاس

thanx everybode w ana mn el noo3 elly ma atryeg 

w in sha ullah 3gb 3rsee b76 lkm el 2klaaat elbsweeha 7ag my hasband my life...

----------


## تاجرة شنط

بالتوفيق الغالية

----------


## وردة راك

يزاج الله الف خير...

----------


## مسافات

*يعطيكم الف عاااافيه ... 

ويزاااكم الله الف خييييييييير ... 

والوصفات كلها سهله .. وسريعه*

----------


## um a7mad1

teslemooon 3al mo'6oo3 el7eloo

----------


## تعبت قلبي

*بصراحة انا ما ادخل المطبخ الا يوم الجمعه عشان الدوام طبعا ..بس احب دايما اني افطر بلاليط بيضة او حمره مع بيض .. 

واحيانا اسوي فول ..مره بالبصل والطماطم وشوية ثوم مع بقدونس .. بجد رائع .. واحيانا على الطريقة الاسكندرانية يعني شوية ثوم وطحينيية وفلفل حار ورشة بقدونس على الوجه

احب اقولكم اللي يحب الكبده حلوة تجربوها على الصبح .. الله يخليها الوالده ما يمر عيد اضحى الا ويكون ريوقنا الكبده المقلية في زيت مع ملح وفلفل اسود بس وبعد ما تخلص تحط بقدونس على الوجه بس بكثره ...بجد وايد احب العيد عشان هذا الفطور 

ويوم اكسل وايد احضر علبه جبنه بيضاء واحط عليها طماطم وخيار وفلفل رومي وبعدين احط زيت زيتون عليها ..

وما تنسوا بيض بطماطم الخطير وخاصة لو كان مع خبز رقاق ... حرام عليكم اشتهيت يكون الحين في فطور عشان اتلذذ بالاكل ..

ان شاء الله بكره ناوية يكون فطوري بيض بطماطم مع الفول الاسكندراني ...

شكرا على الموضوع بصراحة دخلت في البداية عشان اتعلم شي جديد وما اعرف شو اللي شدني وخلاني اكتب يمكن تفاعل البنات او الصور الحلوة المشهية*

----------


## المرتعشه

احححم انا احب اشرب شاي حليب 
واكل بيض عيون متروس فلفل اسود
واحب جبز ارقاد وبيض وطماط
واموت علي البلاليط
بس
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ميثه 2000

حبيت اظيف للبنات غير الجبن والبيض

جربووو التوست الفرنسي ..... عيالي وايد ايحبونه

ايكون عندج توست بايت يعني قبل لا ينتهي تاريخه اوصلاحيته طلعيه 

هاتي بيضتين و4 م ط سكر اسمر رشة قرفه فنجان كريمه طبخ وخفقي المقادير 

بعدين حمي التاوه على النار ونقعي التوست على الوجهييين في خليط البيض وحطيييه على التاوه بعد ما تدهنييينه 

دهنه خفيفه علشان ما تلصق وقلبيها على الوجهييين لين ايصير لونه بني وطلعيها ورشي رشة سكر بودره 

وهني 

وعافيه للجمييع ......

----------


## بنت العبيدلي

انا ما اتريك الا من ايد امايه

----------


## sheery

موفقه ويعطيكي الف عافيه

----------


## دلع عيناوي

> مشكووووووووورة يا ( الهدى 1 ) لتثبيتكم الموضوع ،،
> وإن شاء الله البنات مابيقصرون ،،
> 
> ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، ،،
> 
> فد يـــييييييييييييييييــتــــج والله يا ( دلع عيناوي ) دلعتينا واااااااااااايد وماااااااااااا قصرتي ،، 
> 
> ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، ،


*تسلمين الغالييييييه ما سويت غيرر الواجب (ليش يالسين فمدرسه كاااااك) وتستاهلون احلا دلع من دلعلع لوووووووول ^^* 




> انا الصراحه ما يخصني فالطبخ بس موضووعج ماشالله وااااااايد حلو واحس اني استفدت منه .. مشكووورين بناات عالأكلات الحلوه اللي حطيتنها ودلع عيناوي احلى طريقه الصراحه صمون جبس عمان ودقووس هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه .. هذي اكلة ريلي المفضله هههههههه


*ههههه اكيد احلا طريقه مالت الصمون والجبس لانها سهله لا ريحة شياط بصل ولا حروق ها الشي اللي اكره فالمطبخ وع ,,وبالعافيه عقلبج وعلى قلب عايلتج الكريمه مشكوره خيتوو ^^*

----------


## موزه عبيد

خبز رقاق و عسل
أو جباب و جبن و دبس
بلاليط و صمون و جبن
خبز أبيض و فول و بيض عيون
و طبعا جاهي الحليب لا غنى عنه

----------


## t5toooo5ah

موضوع وايد حلو.. 

وانا الحين ميته من اليوع......
احب عالريوق.... 

البيض
والزيتون
والجين
والجام
واهم شي الكرك..

ولي عوده ان شالله....

----------


## AM MAKTOOM

بيض وجبن وصموون

----------


## عيون قصيد

ما اتريق مووووووووووول

----------


## معسوووووول

خبر محلا........ وحواضر من الثلاجه وكوب شاهي كرك

----------


## senyrita

للرفع

----------


## دلع عيناوي

*احلا فطور صباحي 

وجبه سهله وخفيفة وشهيه ، تتآكل أكل مع فطور الصباح

المقاديــــــر:

بيض ، توست ، جبنه شرائح ، زبده ، فلفل ، بقدونس مجفف أو نعناع مجفف

الطــــريقــــة:

تأخذ قطعتين من التوست ، وحده تكون القاعدة والثانية تكون الوجه

تفرغ قطعه التوست إلي في الوجه بشكل مربع على قد حجم شريحة الجبنة
ضع القطعتين فوق بعض مع دهن الزبد بينهما

في الفراغ ضع شريحة الجبنة ، وفوق شريحة الجبنة ضع البيضة ورشه ملح وفلفل



والي حاب بيض عيون كذا



دخليها الفرن تتحمص .. ورش عليها بقدونس مجفف او نعناع مجفف




وبيض العيون كذا بيصير بعد التحميص






منقول.... وبالعافيه*

----------


## دلع عيناوي

المراصيع او المصابيب(اتوقع خبز الجباب عندنا) 

المقادير والطريقه:
*3ك دقيق بر- رشة ملح - ماء للعجن تقريباً 2ونص 
تخلط مع بعض حتى تصبح عجينة شبه سائلة
ثم تترك لمدة ساعتين والافضل عجنها من الليل حتى تخمر(بدون خميرة )
وضع الخميرة والبكنج بودر يجعل العجين يتقطع وجربتها 

نحضر مقلاة كبيرة او الحديدة الخاصة بالمراصيع(اتوقع الطوبي عندنا او المقلاه المسطحه) ونبدأ في تحميتها بعد دهنها بالزيت ثم نصب الخليط على شكل دوائر وتترك حتى تحمر من اسفل ثم تقلب على الجهة الاخرى 


تقدم مع السمن والعسل,,ملطوش

*

----------


## AL Hour

مشكوووره دلع عينااوي صراااحه يوعتيني و انا صاييمه .. 

احسن لج بالطييب اتييبن ليي احيين بكله ع الفطوور خااطري فييه خخخ

----------


## دلع عيناوي

*الهاش براون-hash brown*


*المقادير والطريقه:

بطاط مبشور اي كميه
تسوينه قرص في تاوة ممسوحة بزبدة 
ولا تسوينه كثيف لان الي داخل ممكن ماينضج
بيصير مثل البيض دائري ومتماسك
اقلبيه
لين يحمر شوي وتحسين نضج وملحيه طبعا
لذيذ مره مره 
ممكن تحشينه جين شرائح او الي يعجبج



وممكن تسوينه اقراص صغيره 
*


*.................................................. .........................

هالاكله مترجمه عن موقع اجنبي لناس اللي تحب الجبن وخصوصا الفيتا 
ما لقيتله اسم فسميته (اقراص الجبن ) ^_^



المقادير
8 اوز فيتا (((جبنه بيضا)))
بيضه
ملعقة شاي زعتر
نص كوب دقيق جميع الاستخدامات 
2 ملعقة طعام زيت زيتون
2 طماط كبار مقطعة شرائح
اوراق ريحان للتزيين
شوي ملح وفلفل للتطعيم


باختصاااااااااااااااار
تخفقين البيضه مع الزعتر
تقطعين الجبنه مكعبات وسط لا رفيعه ولا سميكه
تغمسينها في خليط البيض
ثم تغمسنها بالدقيق
ثم تقلينها بالزيت زيتون في مقلاه عريضه على درجة حرارة متوسطه
وتقلبينها
الين تصير ذهببيه
وترصينها في صحن مع الطماطم
وترشين شوي ملح وفلفل لان الجبنه مالحه
وتزينين بالريحان
وبالعافيه

بنات والله يجنن
بس انتبهو الجبنه استتخدموا متماسكه مو البقرات الثلاث
احس تذوب 

منقول*

*.................................................. .............................

ساندويتش البيض المسلوق 

المقادير 
توست
بيض مسلوق مقطع صغير
خس مقطع صغير 
مايونيز
ملح 
فلفل أسود 

الطريقة 
- ندهن شريحة توست بالمايونيز و نحط كمية من الخس 
- نحط كمية من البيض بعد ما نتبله بالملح والفلفل 
- ندهن شريحة ثانية من التوست بالمايونيز ونغطي البيض ونحاول نضغط عليها علشان تثبت ونقطعها من النص ونقدمها 

----------------------

الكلوب ساندويتش 



المقادير 
توست مقطع الحواف 
مرتدلا ديك رومي أو دجاج 
جبن شرائح 
خس شرائح 
مايونيز 
صلصة خردل 
تونة 
بيض مقلي

الطريقة 
- نعمل قرص بيض مقلي كبير ورقيق في صينية فرن مستطيلة ونقطعه مربعات
- نفتت التونة ونخلط معها مايونيز وفلفل أسود وممكن أحمر وملح 
- ناخذ 4 شرائح توست وندهن وحدة بالمايونيز 
ونحط شرائح خس
- نحط عليها شريحة جبن
- ندهن حبة توست مايونيز ونحطها على الجبن 
- وندهنها بالمايونيز ونحط عليها شريحة من البيض المقلي 
- نحط شريحة مرتدلا 
- ندهن حبة توست بشوي من الخردل ونغطي المرتدلا 
- ندهن التوست بكمية بسيطة من التونة و نغطيها بحبة توست أخيرة 
- صار عندنا طبقات من التوست ( 4 شرائح ) 
- نضغط على الطبقات شوي حتى تتماسك ونقطعها بالنص
- نقطعها 4 مثلثات ونثبت كل مثلث بعود أسنان 
ونقدمها مع المخللات

.................................................. ..........

حلقات الصمون بالزعتر

المقادير مع الطريقة

صمون مقطع حلقات متوسطة --- 
ندهن كل حلقة بالجبن السائل ثم بالمايونيز -- 
نحط عليها نصف شريحة طماطم رقيقة ونرشها بالزعتر --- 
ندخلها الفرن إلى أن تحمر من تحت شوي -- ونحمرها من فوق --
نطلعها ونرصها بصحن التقديم ونصب عليها زيت زيتون على خفييييف ونقدمها مع الشاي --- 
وبالعافيييييييييييييية --

...............................................

الشكشــوكــه





المقادير
بيض- بصل- طماط-فلفل اسود وملح وان حبيتي بزار-زيت

الطريقة
يقطع بصل ويحمس ع النار
ويضاف له الطماطم ..
ونخليه يطبخ شوي لحد ما يذبل..
وبعدين اضيف له البيض واضل احركه لحد مايستوي
يبهر ويقدم للأكل مع خبز لبناني او صمون 



م ل ط و ش

*

----------


## Wadima

موضوع حلووووو 

وما قصرتي ختيه دلع عيناوي ع الوجبات الحلوه ^_^

----------


## دلع عيناوي

> موضوع حلووووو 
> 
> وما قصرتي ختيه دلع عيناوي ع الوجبات الحلوه ^_^


*هني وعافيه ....جربي بعض الوجبات وخبريني شو رايج ..اسعدني ردج 

وصدقتي مافي احلا من جي موضوع ^^*

----------


## منى البلوشي

*تسلمين غناااتي عالموضوع الحلوووو...^_^

وما قصرتي ختيه دلع عيناوي ع الوجبات الحلوه ^_^*

----------


## دلع عيناوي

> *تسلمين غناااتي عالموضوع الحلوووو...^_^
> 
> وما قصرتي ختيه دلع عيناوي ع الوجبات الحلوه ^_^*


^____^ يسلمو ع الرد الحلوووو مثلج

وان شاءالله تجربين وتستمتعين بطعم احلا

----------


## هيومه1

ما قصرتي على الريوق الحلو 



لي رجعه للموضوع ان شاء الله

----------


## رد روز

انا ريووقي *كوورن فليكس* السمووووحهـ

----------


## ALIA

انا ريوقي في الايام العاديه سليس اسمر محمص وجبن سليس قليل الدسم مع عير برتقال (اونه رجيم ) عشان انا بروحي ريلي في الدوام 
بس يوم الجمعه والسبت اعوض عن الايام لانه ريلي موجود 
فاسوي خبز رقاق او خمير و فطاير وبلاليط وبيض مسلوق وبيض مدور وجبن وفول وزيتون وباجله او دنقو 
يعني حسب طبعا مو كله هذا اسوي في يوم واحد طبعا يوم الجمعه غير ويوم السبت غير
وبجيه يدمر الرجيم ) هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## غلطة حياتي

مرااااااااااااااااااحب..

تسلمون وايد على الريوق الحلو وان شاء الله راح اطبقه عما قريب..

----------


## زهره مرحه

موضوع اكثر من راااااااااااااااااااااائع 
من زمان وانا ادور موضوع عن التنوع في الريوك 
ولي عوده ان شاءالله

----------


## بسومه الامارات

موضوع متميز

----------


## بنت الغاليه

ممكن تسوين ريوق بر في البر وناسه نسوي دايما فول - وكبده خروف مع خبز الصاج 

ممكن ريوق انتر كونتننتال عصير برتقال وبيض مسلوق - كروسان مع الزبده والمربى والعسل 

ممكن تسوين ريوق سوري مكدوس - لبنه وزيت زعتر

ممكن تسوين ريوق سعودي شكشوكه بيض وطماط

لتنويع بس عشان مانمل

----------


## umsawaaaf

صباح الخير احلى ريوق عندي انا وريلي بيض وطماط بالفلفل(نشوح بصلة صغيرة بالزيت وبعدين الفلفل الاخضر وبعدين الطماط واخيرا البيض)+جبن كيري +جام اليح+صحن خيار واهم شي الكرك وخبز وقافي وبالعافية

----------


## دروب الشمس

يعطيعكم الف عافية على الموضوع اللي أكثر من الرائع 

ويعطيج العافية دلع عيناوي على الريوق الحلو وتسلم أيدج أن شاء الله 

وأنتظر يديدج ومشكورة وايد :13 (34):  :13 (34):  :13 (34):  :13 (34):  :13 (34):  :13 (34):

----------


## طموووح

بقولكم ريوق المدرسات

اتقطعين الطماط و اتحطين عليه جبن مالح ابيض و بعدين اتخلطينهم و بعدين انحط الزيتون بنوعيه و بعدين الفلفل الاسود و ساعات خيار و بعدين اخر شي انحط عليه البقدونس 
و صحن لبنه بالزعتر و جنن كيري بالعسل و الحليب طبعا و الخبز اللبناني

و سلامتكم

----------


## مغتربة2

الصرحة الموضوع رووووعة يزاج الله خير..
واااااايد استفدت وخذت افكار حلوة،،
الفطور مأساة بالنسبة لي كل يوم انش واحج راسي شو اسوي؟!
غالبا كورن فلكس مع حليب،،
بان كيك،،
بيض بأنواعه،،
فرنج توست،،
جبن مالح مع طماط وزيت زيتون اقليهم،،
فول،،
بلاليط،،
لوبياء مفورة،،
صمون وزعتر،،
كيك سويس رول،،
اندومي مع بيضة مفورة هع!!

وسلامتكم..

----------


## RMAD

رووووووووعه احب الريوق احلى وجبة عندي

انا احب اتريق خبز رقاق فوقه بيض وجبن

وشاي حليب بالزعفران والهيل

----------


## دلع عيناوي

> يعطيعكم الف عافية على الموضوع اللي أكثر من الرائع 
> 
> ويعطيج العافية دلع عيناوي على الريوق الحلو وتسلم أيدج أن شاء الله 
> 
> وأنتظر يديدج ومشكورة وايد


الله يعافيج الغاليه وان شاء الله جربين هالوجبات وتنال رضاج والف شكر ع ردج ^^

----------


## دانتيل

ماشاء الله

----------


## *كـراميل*

موضوع روعه

ايسوون عندنا 
جاي كرك ودلة قهوة وقواطي الجبن والجام زاهبة 
وكل يوم اينوعون ما بين :-
جباب 
خمير
رقاق
محلى
بلاليط
صمون
ومرات اثورون دانقو ومرات لوبيا 

انا احب التوست بانواعه ( مع المرتديلا , جام , جبن )

----------


## ام مهاري 000

العسل ... الجااام.... الجبن .. الزيتوون .... الخبز.... البيض .... البلااليط ...

----------


## بنت حوااء

للرفع 
^
^
^
^

----------


## امل بشير حلال

للرفع

----------


## um.maryom

الله يعطيكم العافية ^_^

----------


## n3amoory

انا عامله والي آكله الصبح فطاير جبن نطلبه من الحلات الي يم الدوام

----------


## اماراتيه2009

هني وعافيه
وتسلم الايادي

----------


## مفنوده

رووووووعه الموضوع

----------


## أمـ سلطانـ

سندويشات خفيفة


طريقة التحضير



خبز عربي

مورتديلا حارة

موطارد (الخردل)

شرائح جبنة

طماطم وخس 

علبة تونه بصلصلة الطماطم



تقدم مثل ما تشوفون بالصورة النهائية

----------


## أمـ سلطانـ

لاني احب التوووست واااااااااايد بنزللكم اكثر من طريييقه ............



المقـــاديــر
الوصفة : وجبة خفيفة 
مدة التحضير :30 30دقيقة تقريباً
توست أبيض+توست بر+تونة +مرتديلا أو لانشون مقطع شرايح
رفيعة جداًمايونيز+جبن سائل+جبن شرايح أنا مستخدمة قالب التشيدر
ومقطعته شرايح لأنه أكثر توفير وألذ بالطعم من الشرايح العادية
حبة طماطم مقطعة شرايح رفيعة جداًللزينة زيتون وشرايح خيار 

الــطريقــة
ننزع أطراف التوست بالسكين وندهن الطبقة الأولى بالمايونيزويتم توزيعها

بعدها نوزع التونة فوق المايونيز بالتساوي ونضغط شوي على التونة بالملعقة
وهذا سر كلوب ساندوتش أنها تتماسك وتظل قطعة وحدة

نجيب التوست الأبيض وندهنه من الطرفين بالجين السائل
وقطعتين لانشون ونحط عليها الجبن

بعدها توست بُـر مدهون من الطرفين بطبقة خفيفة جداًمايونيز
وتكون هي الطبقة الثالثة

نحط عليها قطع الطماطم واللانشون (ليش ندهن كل الطبقات أقولك 
هو السر الثاني لتماسك*كلوب ساندوتش*)

ثم الطبقة الرابعة والأخيرةتوست أبيض وندهنها من طرف 
واحدوتكون لداخل والطبقة اللي مادهنت هي الطبقة العلوية
وتقطعينها بالقطاعة الدائريةوالأفضل
القطاعة المثلثية عشان تاخذينها قطعة وحدة

وبالعافية

----------


## أمـ سلطانـ

المقادير:

8 شرائح توست ابيض 
4 ملعقة اكل صلصة البيتزا 
4 ملعقة كبيرة جبنة موزريلا مبشورة 
2 ملعقة كبيرة شرائح زيتون اسود 
2 ملعقة كبيرة شرائح مشروم 

الطريقة: 

- امسحي شريحة توست واحدة بملعقة كبيرة من صلصة البيتزا , وزعي عليها شرائح الزيتون و المشروم ثم ملعقة كبيرة من جبنة الموزريلا ثم غطيها بشريحة اخرى من التوست . 
- كرري العملية حتى تنتهي المقادير ثم اشويها في شواية السندويش الكهربائي حتى تتحمر و تقدم فوراً .

----------


## أمـ سلطانـ

لمقادير 


بيض 

توست (برد) 

جبنه شرائح 

زبده

فلفل

ملح 

بقدونس مجفف



الطريقه 

نأخذ قطعتين التوست( البرد) وحده تكون قاعده والثانيه الوجه 

نفرغ قطعه التوست ويكون على شكل مربع ( الوجه) وليس القاعده 

نضع قطعتين فوق بعض وندهن بالزبده بينهما في الفراغ 

نضع شريحه الجبن وفوقها البيض 




ونرش القليل من الملح والفلفل الاسود والبقدونس المجفف 

ندخلها بالفرن للتحميس 


وهذا الشكل النهاااااااائي

----------


## أمـ سلطانـ

[IMG]http://www.*****.com/img/all/Sep07/rMetRK09061048.jpg[/IMG]


سندوتشات التوست والجبنه

المقادير:



شرائح من التوست


شرائح من جنة شيزديل (العادي والمدخن)


مايونيز لدهن الشرائح


مقدار من صلصة الجبنة ماركة برنجرز


للتزين: أعواد أسنان مكعبات من الفلفل الرومي الأحمر + شرائح من الزيتون الأخضر





الطريقة:



لكل ساندويتش 3 شرائح من التوست


ندهن أول شريحة بالمايونيز ومن ثم نضع شريحة من الجبنة الشيزديل العادية


ندهن ثاني شريحة بصلصة البرنجرز ومن ثم شريحة الشيزديل المدخن


نضع الشريحة ثالثة من التوست


نقطع اطراف الساندويش


نقطع الساندويتش الى أربع مربعات


نزينها بعود الأسنان بالإضافة الى قطعة صغيرة من الفلفل وشريحة من الزيتون


بالأكواب الورقية الخاصة لتقديم الساندويتش والكيك


وعليكم بالف عافية

----------


## في قلبه

ترانى ما قريت الردود ....بس الصفحه الاولـــــــــــي فعسب جذه لو حطيت شي مذكور من قبل ...اسمحولى 
المهم ...
-سلايس كذا نوع من الجبن يعنى شيدر وقودا وسموكد وجبن المربع..مع خس امريكي وخيار وطماط وعصير برتقال ...هذا يوم 
-صمون من الدائري ونوعي فيه ... وحده بيض عيون وعليها جبن مربعات .. وحده لبنه وخيار وزيتون اسود ووحده مثلا اخلطي زيت زيتون وزعتر مع بعض وحطي فيها وقصصي طماط من الصغار ... وحذال هذا كله اكبر قلاص عصير فريش ... هذا يوم 
- سندويش فرنسي ... مب اللى جنه حطب الثاني اللى اشوى اخف ...وحطي فيه تيركي ونوعين من الاجبان ولبنه ...عسب ما اتغثين حد بالمايونيز من الصبح مع خيار وخس وخيار واشوى بالتوستر لين يذوب الجبن ..مع زيتون اسود واخضر وقلاص عصير برتقال فريششششش ..هذا يوم
-فول ولبنه وانواع الاجبان وصحن طماط وخيار وخبز سلايس والا لبناني ...ودله كرك ..هذا يوم 
-صبي الفول في التاوه وحطي اللى تبغينه من كمون وبقدونس وزيت زيتون والا خذيلج فول بالخلطه السريه ..ويوم بتحسينه انهرس عدل اكسري بيض وخليه بكباره ..يعنى لا اتحوثينه ...هذا يسمونه الفول السودانى .ويناكل بخبز لبنانى والسوالف الثانيه من اجبان ولبنه وزيتون ويا حليب او عصير .... وهذا يوم 
- كرواسون جاهز ...ونوعي فيه ... حطي جبن .. وحطي كاكاو نوتيلالالالا .... وحذاله اكبر بلاك كوفــــي من بعد الشكر خخخخ ...وهذا يوم 
- الويكند يا خميروبيض ودبس وحليب كرك ... ويا جباب والخرابيط الثانيه ...وهذا يوم 
-نوعي في الكورن فليكس ..مره بوالديج ومره بوالفواكه المجففه ومرات انواع الفيتنس لان يكون فيها فواكه مجففه ووايد وايد حلوه ..مع حليب طازج ...وشي جانبي خفيف تفاح ..والا تين ... وهذا يوم 
- بعجينه العشر دقايق اترومين اتسوين اقراص خبز صغار وترغزين فيها عالويه الزيتون المحشاي وثنترين عالويه اوغانووو ..وعقب ما تستوي فالفرن اتحطين عليها لبنه والا جبن وانتى وراحتج ... وهذا يوووووم .
-نسترجع ايام الطفوله بيوم فيه خبز رقاق وقرص بيض .. اوخبز رقاق وبيض وطمـــــــــاط ... روعه والا ندهن الرقاق بسمن من الكراز ونغمسه بالحليب ...خخخخ..هذا يوم 
-اتقصصين الجبن الحلوم ..واتحطينه في التاوه مع نتفهزبده ..لين اشوى يطرى ..مااعرف اوصف خخخخخ ...وعقب اتحطينه في توست مع طماط ونعناع مجفف.. شو لذيذ .... وحذاله عصير برتقال ...يالله يوعتووووني 
-انيــــــــــــــي حق احلي يوم عندي ... يوم البلاليط وقرص البيض عليه شو متنه وشو كبـــــره ودله كرك حذاله ... 

جنى وايد هذربت .... بس ها كله لانى فالدوام واتشهــــــــــــــــــــى خخخخخخ..ومسويه ريجيم وماكله سلايس جبن بس  :Frown:

----------


## سمو الروح

ابداااااااااااع

----------


## شمسة سعيد

الصراحة خلطات عجيبة جدا

----------


## الذوق الكويتي

كل الشكر لصاحبة فكرة الموضوع ... و لكل مساهمة بالريوق لأني فعلا استفدت يكون ريوق أو عشاء خفيف






و لي عودة

----------


## خالةحمداني

تسلموووووووووون على الريوق المنوع000000000000وحلو الواحد ينوع فيه

----------


## حبت شاكليت

خبز رقاق مع الجبن والزعتر....................

الطريقه....
مدي الخبزه عطوبي وهي عطوبي حطين الجبن ورشي الزعتر بس ثواني 
وطلعيه اذا تبي سمن لبلات عليه يكون حلو..........

وبل عاااافيه عليكم

----------


## حبت شاكليت

خبز رقاق مع الجبن والزعتر....................

الطريقه....
مدي الخبزه عطوبي وهي عطوبي حطين الجبن ورشي الزعتر بس ثواني 
وطلعيه اذا تبي سمنالبلاد
عليه يكون حلو..........

وبل عاااافيه عليكم

----------


## سحابة العين

انا بقولكم طريقة حلوة وسهلة وماتاخذ خمس دقايق

المقادير : كيس صمون - جبن شيدر قالب - وعسل

الطريقة: قطعي الصمون حلقات حلقات حلقات  :Smile: 
ثاني شي حمصي الحلقات بتاوه بدون زيت
حطي الصمون بطاسة عميقة للتقديم
بشري جبن شيدر عليه بالويه
وصبي العسل فوقة

يصير مرررررررره خطير  :Smile:  وهني وعافية عألبكووون

----------


## غلا البداو

للرفع

----------


## Diory

موضوع حلو وانا احب الريوووووووووووق

لي عوده وبحط طريقه حلوه

----------


## عذيجه

فديييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييتكن يا بنات زااااااااااااااااااااااااايد



 :Kafara:

----------


## جورية_دبا

للرفع

----------


## أموووله

أنا بعد فاشله في الطبخ وداشة آخذ أفكار

----------


## شوق الامارات

اب 
اب 
اب

----------


## $الدلع كله$

مممممممممم انا ريوقي توست وجبن كرافت مع حليب ومراات كورن فليكس كوكو بابس...

----------


## أخت القمـر

وانا بعد ،، ما عرف للطبخ بالمرررررررررررررررررره

بس اموت ف شي اسمة ريووووق

ومشكورين خواتي على الوصفات،، والشكر الاول لصاحبة الموضوع

يلا نتريا البقية

متاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعه ^_^

----------


## ريـم زايـد

لي عووووده ..^^

----------


## شبيهة عمري

> اسمحيلي انا دشيت الموضوع وقلت يمكن اتعلم شي وسويه انا فاشله فالمطبخ وماعرف اسوي شي
> وان شاء الله الخوات بيتفاعلون فموضوعج

----------


## ظبيانيه_قمررر

للرفع

----------


## آمنه الجناحي

ومنكم نستفيد ^_^

----------


## scientific

احنه كل مرة يختلف ريوقنه مرة اجبان ومرة قشطة وطبعا كلها مع الخبز والشاي بس يوم الجمعة لان عطلة نسوي الريوق عالمزاج واهم شي نتفنن بعمل البيض وراح اعطيكم وصفة سهلة للبيض المقلي 

ابرشي جبنة شيدر وضعيها في كاسة عميقة اضيفي بقدونس مفروم وقليل من الملح مع بيض العدد حسب الرغبة اخلطيها مع بعض بالشوكة في الكاسة ثم اقليها في الزيت راح تحصلين على قرص بيض( اومليت )بالجبنة والبقدونس.
وما عندي وكت كان وصفتلكم طريقة (المخلمة) العراقية وهي بيض باللحم والخضار بس مرة ثانية انشالله....

----------


## scientific

ورجعت بسرعة عندي سؤال: اسمع بالبلاليط وما اعرف شو هي ممكن تعلموني ؟

----------


## القمزية

> سندويشات خفيفة
> 
> 
> طريقة التحضير
> 
> 
> 
> خبز عربي
> 
> ...





> لاني احب التوووست واااااااااايد بنزللكم اكثر من طريييقه ............
> 
> 
> 
> المقـــاديــر
> الوصفة : وجبة خفيفة 
> مدة التحضير :30 30دقيقة تقريباً
> توست أبيض+توست بر+تونة +مرتديلا أو لانشون مقطع شرايح
> رفيعة جداًمايونيز+جبن سائل+جبن شرايح أنا مستخدمة قالب التشيدر
> ...





> احنه كل مرة يختلف ريوقنه مرة اجبان ومرة قشطة وطبعا كلها مع الخبز والشاي بس يوم الجمعة لان عطلة نسوي الريوق عالمزاج واهم شي نتفنن بعمل البيض وراح اعطيكم وصفة سهلة للبيض المقلي 
> 
> ابرشي جبنة شيدر وضعيها في كاسة عميقة اضيفي بقدونس مفروم وقليل من الملح مع بيض العدد حسب الرغبة اخلطيها مع بعض بالشوكة في الكاسة ثم اقليها في الزيت راح تحصلين على قرص بيض( اومليت )بالجبنة والبقدونس.
> وما عندي وكت كان وصفتلكم طريقة (المخلمة) العراقية وهي بيض باللحم والخضار بس مرة ثانية انشالله....



روووعة اكلاتي المفضلة

----------


## ام وعووودي

اب اب اب 
شهيتووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووني

----------


## بتول

روووووعه والله اني استفدت وااااايد
وان شاء الله من باجر بجرب كم وحده

ولي عوده 

يزاج الله كل خير على هالفكره الغااااويه

----------


## لك موعلى عيني

انا شفت هالأكله ف منتدى سعودي
وووايد عيبني شكلهاا و حبيت انقله لكم ^^____^^

مربعات الزعتر المحشيه 




سوف تحتاجين إلى:
· 3 أكواب دقيق



· 1 ملعقة طعام خميرة


· 3 ملاعق طعام سكر


· ½ ملعقة طعام بيكنغ ياودر


· ¼ كوب ماء دافيء


· 5 ملاعق طعام حليب بودرة


· ¼ ملعقة طعام ملح


· ½ كوب زيت


· 1 ¼ كوب ماء


الحشوة:
· 14 حبة جبن سلايس


· 6 ملاعق طعام جين سائل


· الوجه:
· 3 ملاعق طعام زعتر


· 6 ملاعق طعام زيت زيتون


سوف تقومين بـ:
· ينخل الطحين ويضاف عليه الملح .


· تخلط الخميرة والبيكنج باودر مع السكر وربع كوب ماء دافئ ويذوب بالملعقة ويسكب على الدقيق .


· يضاف الزيت والحليب البودرة ومقدار كوب واحد ماء ويعجن اذا حتاج الأمر يضاف بقية الماء وتعجن جيدا الى أن تصبح ملساء ناعمة ومطاطة وتترك في وعاء مدهون بالزيت القليل في مكان دافئ لمدة ساعتين .


· تقسم العجينة الى قسمين وتمد القسم الأول في الصينية ويدهن الوجه بالجبن السائل وتصف شرائح الجبن فوقه ثم يدهن بالجبن السائل 






· ويمد القسم الثانى على طبقة الجبن ومن ثم تسوى الأطرف وتثقب بالشوكة للتخلص من الهواء





·· يخلط الزيت مع الزعتر ويمسح على الوجه.




يغطى بمنشفة ويترك لمدة 30دقيقة يدخل الفرن من تحت فوق







منقووول

ملاحظه مهمه: تقدرين اما تتقيدين بمقادير العجينه او طريقة العجينه تقدرين تسوينها بمقاديرج انتي اللي تستعملينها لي عجينة الفطاير الخاصه بج

----------


## حبيبة زوج

تسلم ايديكم على الفطور والوصفات الحلوه 
والله انا افطر كليوم المتوفر بس طبعا اركز على السلطه والحليب القليل الدسم واحب جبن القريش قليل الدسم واحيانا اكل بيض مسلوق يعني فطور عادي جدا

 :Salam Allah:

----------


## um hind

روووووعه والله اني استفدت وااااايد

----------


## o0oM_MaYeD

انا اسووي بلاليييط
و خبيص
وبيض مخفووق مقلي وفووقه جبنه موزاريلااااااا...وفووقه اي شي من خضااااار
وووو بيض مفوور
بيض وطماااااط
بيض وبصل
براتاااا ويا جبن وجاي وحلييييب
وووووو سمون محمص وفيه جبن
فوول ويا سموون
اوممليت البيض واحطه في سمون محمص
طبعااااا ويا اغلب الاشيا اسووي حليب ويا الجالكسي والا الهورليكس او كابتشيبنو او نسكافيه
او جاي وحليييييب...
اممممممم
اذا اذكرت شي بعد بردلكمــ ،،

----------


## النرجس

تسلمون وايد على الريوق الحلو وان شاء الله راح اطبقه عما قريب

----------


## السويديه*

للرفع

----------


## dubai85

الفول 
فاصوليا الحمرا 
خبز البناني الي عليه بيض وشكر مال اول 
فواكة مقطعه 
بيض وطماط
الجباب ويا الجبن او العسل
البلاليط
سندويشات الجبن والجام مال اول
طمام كويتي وياخبز لبناني 
البيض بانواعه

----------


## dubai85

الوافل + الروب بالفواكه

----------


## dubai85

الوافل

----------


## #فرفوشة#

حبايبي انا داشة اتعلم لاأني مثل زميلتي فاشلة وحابة اتعلم على اناملكم الحلوة اسموحة منكم

----------


## بنت بوظبي

موضوع حلو ولذيذ الله يعطيكم العافية

----------


## roz22

الله يحفظكم من كل الشر

----------


## أم_عبدالله

افكاركم حلوة.. 

عاد انا بما اني الصبح اكون بروحي في البيت فريوقي معروووووووف
صمون جبن وشاي حليب  :Smile: 
ومرات كرواسان زعتر مع شاي حليب
ومرات بيض مسلوق مع صمون ودقوس وخيار وطماط
وامممم ساعات يدق في راسي واطلب خبر براتا وادهنه جبن واحط معاه طماط وخيار ويميييييييي

----------


## أم_عبدالله

> انا شفت هالأكله ف منتدى سعودي
> وووايد عيبني شكلهاا و حبيت انقله لكم ^^____^^
> 
> مربعات الزعتر المحشيه


بصراحه هاي روووووووووووووووووووووووعة  :Smile:

----------


## Decaldo

اللـه موضوع ترتوب والله 
حبيييته مشكورين عالافكار الحلللوه 

=)

----------


## ميروووه

> بصراحه هاي روووووووووووووووووووووووعة


 فعلا" روعه وعلى طوول انسويها لكن ما انسويها الصبح انسويها العصر .. 

هالايام انسوي خبز رقاق وفوقه بيض وسمن الدار ..ويوم اكون مستعيله وورايه ظهره يا كورن فليكس او خبز البراتا المثلج احطه ف التاوه واغطيه ومن اشوف الخبزه انتفخت وغدت هالمتن اصب عليها بيض يالله يالطعم رووعه ..وطبعا" ادهنها بجبن بعد..وسلامتكم ..


ميروووه

----------


## الغزالة ؟؟؟



----------


## طموووح

> بصراحه هاي روووووووووووووووووووووووعة


و انا بعد سويت هاي الاكلة 

عن جد لذيذه و اتخبلوا عليها الياهال و ابو العيال

جربوها

----------


## روعة الوجدان

ومنكن نستفيد

----------


## (الحمادية)

انا عن نفسي ما اتريق
يوم اجوم من الرجاد ما اشتهي آكل

----------


## ظبية*الامارات

حلوووووو تسلمون خواتي

للرفع

----------


## فل اوبشن

والله اني يعت .. ونشيت ادور لي شي في المطبخ
مشكورين عالموضوع الحلو
بلاليط بالبيض مع شاي حليب
خبز الخمير مع البيض والطماط
خبز رقاق ويا بيض مفور وجبن وحليب
خبز جباب ويا عسل وجبن كرافت وحليب
هذا اكثر شي نسويه ف البيت
ومشكورين عالموضوع الرائع

----------


## فل اوبشن

والله اني يعت .. ونشيت ادور لي شي في المطبخ
مشكورين عالموضوع الحلو
بلاليط بالبيض مع شاي حليب
خبز الخمير مع البيض والطماط
خبز رقاق ويا بيض مفور وجبن وحليب
خبز جباب ويا عسل وجبن كرافت وحليب
هذا اكثر شي نسويه ف البيت

----------


## (أم وديمه)

صراحه موضوع ولا اروع 
لي عوده

----------


## انسانيه

السلام عليكم موضوعكم يجنن 

يعني بصراحه عطيتوني أفكار حلوه 

كتبو طرق أكثر 

عجبتني مربعات الجبن بالزعتر وفكرت أنوع أسوي جزء باللبنه وجزء بالزعتر وجبن بالبيض 

يعني أحشيها ونفسي تحطون طريقة الكروسان 

وطريقة البانكيك 

أبي أطباق فطور أوروبيه 

وبعد عربيه أصيله 


مثل العصيد 

أبي أشياء مالحه وأشياء حاليه 

وأبي تكثرون من أطباق الفطور لاني عندي مراجعه وإمتحانات وأفضل شي لي 

الساندوتش 

وأطباق خفيفه زي أطباق الفطور ياليت تضيفون أطباق 

حاليه ومالحه 

للفطور الملكي والعشا الخفيف 

ونفسي تحطونلي طريقة الكوكيز 

وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## نور*الشارقة

حمص ويا عسل ويا طحين هذاك الحو مادري شو اسمه مكس معا الفستق
اممممم كوررن فلكس 
ووووانواع الاجبان الكروسونات امممممم
بس جنه هذا

----------


## بنت أبوهـا

مرحبا تسلمين على هالاختيار بصراحه جي بنستفيد من بعض..انا عن نفسي احب اتريق الصبح بس عندي عيالي مايحبون يتريوقون هم واوبوهم بيشربون بس حليببس ايام الاجازه غصب عن عينهم يتريقون لاني بتعبل وبطبخ الهم.

----------


## شما- الفلاحي

بصراحه موضوعك حلو لان وجبة الفطور تحير 
بس ممكن تعملي بيض بالفلفل الرومي بصراحه لذيذ وممكن تجيب الخبز تحطيه في صينيه وتحطي عليه بيضتين ورشة ملح وترشي عليه جبن كرفت مبشور وتدخليه الفرن وبعدين تطلعيها وتقطعيه لذيذذذذ

----------


## شما- الفلاحي

نسيت اشكرج على الموضوع طبعا تسلم ايدج حبيبتي

----------


## faa2

بارك الله فيج
عزيزتي وموفقه بإذن الله

----------


## [email protected]@[email protected]

انا ما احب اتريق. :12 (99):

----------


## نور العالم

اما انا عن نفسي احب شي سبايسي من الصبح خصوصا ايام الاجازات يعني على ساعه 9 واحسن طبق لي هو صالونه العدس ا الهندي الحامضة مع خبز جباتي وااااااااااااااااو

----------


## عنقاء

انا ريوقي المفضل
بلاليط واحط فوقها بيض مقلي
وافضل اكلة عندي هي اكلة انسميها مقطعة 
وهي عبارة عن عجينة خبز مااعرف كيف امي اتسويها اظن انها طحين مع ماي واشوية ملح وخميرة مع نيدو يمكن جي يعني اللي اعرفه انها عجينة عادية
وعقب انسوي خطة الصالونة مع اشوية حلبة وبعد مااتفور طبعا نفرد العجينة وانقطعها في الصالونة وانحركها بين فترة والثانية لين مااتخلص العجينة انصك عليها وعقب ناكلها وهي حارة لذيييذة

----------


## روج وردي

فلافل

----------


## شبيهة عمري

الصراحه رووووووووووعه روووووووووووعه المرتديلا و التوست بالتونه ..
وعصير برتقال فرش ياعيني ...

----------


## أوكسجين

مي يمي... ريوقكم لذيذ
أنا يوم أتريق أسوي.. توست + جبن جلاس+ طمام+ نعناع... على طول في التوستر.. يطلع يجنن
أو كرواسون سادة أقصة و أحشيه بجبنة بيضة مالحة مع خيار وطماط
أو اخلط لبنة مع زعتر و شوية زيت و عليهم بالخبر اللبناني

----------


## فطومـة

*

هذي دائما اسويها حق الريوق او العشا سهلة وخفيفة

ممكن تحشينها فطر مع خضار 
او جبن مع زعتر 
او خضار مشكلة بس 

وبالعافيه* 

الصورة منقولة ولا تزعلون يا مشرفات  :Smile:

----------


## ڪّلي جآذبيه

مشكورات الصراحه واااااايد استفدت^^

----------


## الدمشقية

:salam_allah:فطورنا من المهم ان يكون فيه البن المكدوس الزعتر والزيت والجبنة البضاءوالصفراء والزيتون والمربى وبعدين اذا بنحب منسوي بيض مقلي او مسلوق والفول والحمص المسبحة او المناقيش واذا حبيتو تفضلو فطرو عندي  [SIZE="7"]اهلا وسهلا [/SIZE

----------


## الدمشقية

:فطورنا من المهم ان يكون فيه البن المكدوس الزعتر والزيت والجبنة البضاءوالصفراء والزيتون والمربى وبعدين اذا بنحب منسوي بيض مقلي او مسلوق والفول والحمص المسبحة او المناقيش واذا حبيتو تفضلو فطرو عندي [/SIZE]  اهلا وسهلا

----------


## الجازي 66

*أنا أحب أفطر بيض عيون وأرش عليه فلفل أسود وشريحة جبن وأحطه في سليس أسمر .....

أو بيض ولوبيا ...... مع الخبز ..... 

وطبعا كوووووووب الكرك*

----------


## داري بوظبي

*موضوع رائع

غناتي ريوقنا مثل معظم او غالبية هل بوظبي

الاساسي ويومي/ محلى خبز (ينعجن بطحين رقم 2+بيضه+ مريسه‘تمر مهروس بالماء ويخبز على المخبز)وعلى فكرة منقود عند البعض ان مانلقى المحلى ع ريوق معنى هذا ريوقهم قاصر

وبيض +عصائرفرش+نخي او باجله+خبز خمير او بلاليط+انواع من صمون+ اجبان مختلفه+دلة حليب يا زعتر او زنجبيل +قهوة وتمر

وسلامتكن*

----------


## أم ود!د

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صبيت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم
اللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم

إنك حميد مجيد


" اللهم افتح علينا ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك وانشر علينا خزائن علمك."

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=362089
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=354608
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=372900
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=372430
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=407174

----------


## أأم سيف

اممممم عاد انا ريوقي توست محمص مع بيض بالمايونيز وياه كرك لالالالازم ادمان ههه ومرات فول ومرات تبلاليط وخبزمحلى مع جبن كيري وياه جام وعسل وزيتون وجاي ومره اخوره اسوي صالونه ناشف فاصولياء خضرا اظن تعرفونه مرات خبزيييييي المفضل بصورلكم اياه يوم بسويه واللللسموحه

----------


## زلال2008

حلوه وجبه الريوووووق  :Smile:

----------


## خشوف

أخواتي العزيزات في موضوع مهم أحب نتكلم فيه ألا وهو منع المساجد في بلدنا الحبيب من الاقامة والاكتفاء بالاذان ، للاسف هذا الشي صاير في دولة عربية واسلامية ولعيون من .....................، احنا اذا سافرنا لبلد أجنبي إتم الكنايس ادق أجراسها على روسنا ماحد يجول شي ، ليش احنا ما نفرظ دينا وفبلدنا الي يريد حياه والي مايريد الله يحفظه ،،،،،،،،،،،،صدقوني أخواتي فيه أشياء جديره بالاهتمام تحتاج نتكلم فيها مع احترامي لكل مايطرح. خسووووف

----------


## نصابو

> أخواتي العزيزات في موضوع مهم أحب نتكلم فيه ألا وهو منع المساجد في بلدنا الحبيب من الاقامة والاكتفاء بالاذان ، للاسف هذا الشي صاير في دولة عربية واسلامية ولعيون من .....................، احنا اذا سافرنا لبلد أجنبي إتم الكنايس ادق أجراسها على روسنا ماحد يجول شي ، ليش احنا ما نفرظ دينا وفبلدنا الي يريد حياه والي مايريد الله يحفظه ،،،،،،،،،،،،صدقوني أخواتي فيه أشياء جديره بالاهتمام تحتاج نتكلم فيها مع احترامي لكل مايطرح. خسووووف


خخخ الاخت وين تبا ..
خخخ فديت روحج الموضوع عن الريوق
ترومين تنزلين موضوع واخذي راحتج ^_^
واانا اول وحده برد عليج
^_^
تعالي كل يوووووووووم
اوووووج

اح اح نصابو ماتتريق  :Frown:  لنها لو كلت شي ... هههه تستوي مشاكل
تلوع جبديه وادوخ وحركات دلع خخخ
وان ماكلت شي احس براحه لاتلوع جبديه ولا شياته حتى الماي مااشربه الصبح
معدتي حركات وخقاقه ماتتقبل اي شي.. غير الكااكاو

----------


## صرخة الروح

ريوق صبح كورن فلكس أحبه وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد ....

----------


## open_rose79

موضوع حلو

----------


## thariya

عالسريع سويت لي سندويتشه :Smile: 

قليت قطع صغيرة من البطاط...عقب رشيت عليه شوي بزار....
وحطيت عليه بيض مخفوق..........مع ملح واخر شي ضفت بقدونس مفروم ورشة فلفل اسود
حطيته على جنب...وسويت براتا من العجين الجاهز...ويمممممممي

----------


## هيفاء على

احلى فطور عندي هو توست مع زبدة بالمربى والافضل يكون مربى فراولة 
مع شاي وقبل ماتاكلين اي شي اشربي كاس ماي فاتر مائل للحرارة 
بالنسبه لأمي تحب تتريق تمر وقهوة اذاانا وياها طبعا فطورها اجباري على الجميع
وبالهناء والعافيه

----------


## اليازيا

كل الشكر لصاحبة فكرة الموضوع ... و لكل مساهمة بالريوق لأني فعلا استفدت يكون ريوق أو عشاء خفيف






و لي عودة

----------


## زلال2008

بسير اتريق مشكورين عطيتووني افكاار  :Smile:

----------


## فرح الحلوة

> عالسريع سويت لي سندويتشه
> 
> قليت قطع صغيرة من البطاط...عقب رشيت عليه شوي بزار....
> وحطيت عليه بيض مخفوق..........مع ملح واخر شي ضفت بقدونس مفروم ورشة فلفل اسود
> حطيته على جنب...وسويت براتا من العجين الجاهز...ويمممممممي


واااااااو وااااااااااااااايد أحب هالأكله

----------


## ام-غزوووله

مشكووره الغاليه على الموضووع
احب الريوق بسس للاسف مااا اتريق لووووووووووووووووول
افضل الرقااد على الاكل
خخخخ
مب مشكلله بسوي الريووق حق السهرره لووول

----------


## راعية بوظبي

اشكر صاحبة الموضوع 


يزاج الله خير

----------


## ام وضحه

مشكوره أختي على الموضوع

----------


## "ام صهيب"

مشكوررررررررررررررررررة اختي يسلمو في قمة الروعة

----------


## قلب الإمارات~

هلا وغلا فيكم حبيبااتي حبيت احطي لكم بعض ريوقاتي ..
وبالعااااافيه ..

الطبق الاول


المقادير والطريقه ...


نحمر البصل وثوم ثم نضيف اشوية طماطم وفلفل حار ..
نحط الملح وبهار وفلفل اسود 




نخفق البيض ونضيفها على خلطة البصل ونضع عليها شرايح الطماط
وممكن نرش عليه جبن تشيدر مبشور يطلع امممم ..




وندخلها الفرن ونشغل عليها من فوق بس .. تقطع وتقدم وبالعاااااافيه







انتظروا البقيه ..

----------


## قلب الإمارات~

الطبق الثاني ..


الطريقه والمقادير ...


طماط .. وبيض .. وزيت زيتون .. وممكن زيتون 




نقطع البيص والطماط ونرشه بالملح وفلفل اسود حسب الرغبه 
ونحط عليه زيت زيتون ..




يخلط مع بعض ..




وياكل بالعااااااافيه ...




انتظروووووووووني ..

----------


## ^ روح ^

حلو ها الموضوع الصراحه

----------


## ^ روح ^

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صبيت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم
اللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم

----------


## shgoon

مشكووووووووووووووووووورييييييييييييييين

----------


## dr.reemy

انا مب محترفة طبخ

ودايما ريوقي خاصة ايام الدوام كورن فلكس الدياي ويا لبن اب طعممه يطلع رهيب جنج تاكلين خبز رقاق ولبن

واحيانا يوم امل منه اسويلي براتا هاللي ايي جاهز في الاكياس واحسن ماركة هيه ماركة حياة باقي الماركات طعمها يكون مب هاك الزوود..وافضلها مع جبنة الكرافت..جد لذيذ..

واميه قالتلي بعد يوم بتستعيلين ممكن تسوين هالطريقة..خبز لبناني صغير وممكن تقطعينه مثلثات لو تبين تغمسينه في بيض وتحطينه عالتاوه لين يستوي البيض..



المهم هاللي عندي حاليا واذا تذكرت شي بقولكم

----------


## دانتيل

> انا بقولكم طريقة حلوة وسهلة وماتاخذ خمس دقايق
> 
> المقادير : كيس صمون - جبن شيدر قالب - وعسل
> 
> الطريقة: قطعي الصمون حلقات حلقات حلقات 
> ثاني شي حمصي الحلقات بتاوه بدون زيت
> حطي الصمون بطاسة عميقة للتقديم
> بشري جبن شيدر عليه بالويه
> وصبي العسل فوقة
> ...



*واو .. اتخيل شكلة و طعمه رهييييييييييييب

مشكووووورة .. بجربها*

----------


## دانتيل

> توست بالبيض القرص بالخطوات المصورة
> 
> 
> اول شي خلونا نشوف المقادير :
> 
> 
> 
> - بيض .
> - خل .
> ...



ماشاء الله .. شكلة رائع

مشكووووووووووووورة

----------


## دانتيل

> *احلا تشكيلة سندويشـــــــات*
> 
> 
> 
> *فرنش توست*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




حبيت كل الطرق اللي عرضتيها

تسلم ايديج

----------


## دانتيل

> *الكريـــــــــب*
> 
> 
> 
> *3 بيضات
> 
> كاسه ونص ماء 
> 
> كاسه ونص طحين
> ...



ماشاء الله عليج .. مبدعه

----------


## دانتيل

> لاني احب التوووست واااااااااايد بنزللكم اكثر من طريييقه ............
> 
> 
> 
> المقـــاديــر
> الوصفة : وجبة خفيفة 
> مدة التحضير :30 30دقيقة تقريباً
> توست أبيض+توست بر+تونة +مرتديلا أو لانشون مقطع شرايح
> رفيعة جداًمايونيز+جبن سائل+جبن شرايح أنا مستخدمة قالب التشيدر
> ...




روووووووووعة .. :12 (92):

----------


## دانتيل

> المقادير:
> 
> 8 شرائح توست ابيض 
> 4 ملعقة اكل صلصة البيتزا 
> 4 ملعقة كبيرة جبنة موزريلا مبشورة 
> 2 ملعقة كبيرة شرائح زيتون اسود 
> 2 ملعقة كبيرة شرائح مشروم 
> 
> الطريقة: 
> ...



ماشاء الله عليج  .. :12 (11):  :12 (11):

----------


## دانتيل

> لمقادير 
> 
> 
> بيض 
> 
> توست (برد) 
> 
> جبنه شرائح 
> 
> ...





الله عاد هاذا رهيب و عجيب ..  :13 (19):  :13 (19):  :13 (19):  :13 (19):

----------


## Mįşš●Ċlaśŝįč

صراحــــــــــة انتو فنانات
عقبال ما أحط ريوقي الصبح

----------


## لولَش

انا احب الريوق يكون منوع ... كل يوم شي ..

وعلى حسب شو موجود فالثلاجة اسوي ريوق..


اهم شي يكون الخبز توستد

يعني لازم اسخن الخبز ولاحظت انه هالشي يحلي اي ريوق 

يعني حتى لو بسوي صمون وجبن كرافت .. اقص الصمونه و اسويلها توست بالتوستر ولا حتى عالتاوه وعقب احط الجبن و يستوي يمممممممم...

----------


## ام_سيف

تسلم اييييييييييييييييدج .

----------


## الغندورة

موضوع رائع

دايما اختار في فطور ريلي

لكن يزاكم الله خير حليتولي المشكله

----------


## فراشة طائرة

موضوع وايد حلو

----------


## همس الاماك

ماشاءالله كل ريوووق احلى من الثاني

----------


## قلب الإمارات~

الطبق الثالث ..



المقادير والطريقه ...


بيض .. وطماط .. ملعقتين جبن كرافت .. فلفل حار حسب الرغبه ...






نحط اشوية ريت ونضيف له الطماط المقطع ونتركه لين يذوب
ثم نحط عليه البيض المخفوق .. ونحركه قبل لا نسكر عنه 
نحط ملعقتين الجبن ...






نصب عليه زيت زيتون حسب الرغبه .. وبالعااااااااااافيه ...

----------


## قلب الإمارات~

الطبق الرابع .. 



المقادير والطريقه ..


بصله .. طماطه .. بيض .. جرفه .. وبهار .. ملح .. ملعقة صلصه ..




نحمر البصل بس حتى يصفر ثم نحط الطماط ونتركه يذوب 
نحط ملعقة صلصه حسب الرغبه والبهار .. نحط عليه نص كوب ماي
ونخليه يفور .. نحط البيض بدون خفق يعني عيون 




ونحركه خفيف لين يستوي البيض .. حتى لا يتكسر
ويقدم ويكون بها الشكل ...

----------


## قلب الإمارات~

الطبق الرابع .. 


المقادير والطريقه ..


بصله .. طماطه .. بيض .. جرفه .. وبهار .. ملح .. ملعقة صلصه ..




نحمر البصل بس حتى يصفر ثم نحط الطماط ونتركه يذوب 
نحط ملعقة صلصه حسب الرغبه والبهار .. نحط عليه نص كوب ماي
ونخليه يفور .. نحط البيض بدون خفق يعني عيون 




ونحركه خفيف لين يستوي البيض .. حتى لا يتكسر
ويقدم ويكون بها الشكل ...

----------


## قلب الإمارات~

الطبق الخامس ..


المقادير والطريقه ..



علبة فول .. بصله .. وطماطه .. صلصه .. بهار .. ملح .. كركم ...




نحمر البصل والطماط نضيف له الصلصه ثم نحط عليه البهار والكركم والملح 
نضيف له الفول ونخليه يطبخ .. واذا حابه تهرسينه او تخلينه بحباته ...




ويقدم وبالعااااااااااافيه ...

----------


## ريم دبي3

عيبتنى فكره الخبز والبيض مشكوررررره

----------


## سلستي

أنا امبني ما اتريق بس ألحين دوم بتريق يوعتوني وهلعتوني على الأكلات العجيبه 
كنت عادي ايلس بيوعي أتريا الغدا يخلص مايكون لي نفس موليه أكتفي بالحليب
أحب بيض عيون وايد .

----------


## كيكي

السلام عليكم
انا قريت الموضوع كله من البدايه ويالسه ادور اذا حد كتب عن القرص
خاطري اعرف كيف يسوون القرص بالتمر

وعن ريوقي

اتريق سندويج وجبن

----------


## قلب_دبي

جميل جداً

----------


## مــلوكــه

أأتريق أنا بصمون وجبن :12 (8):

----------


## أم الأامير

> السلام عليكم
> انا قريت الموضوع كله من البدايه ويالسه ادور اذا حد كتب عن القرص
> خاطري اعرف كيف يسوون القرص بالتمر
> 
> وعن ريوقي
> 
> اتريق سندويج وجبن


ماطلبتي غنااتي القرص ماشي أسهل منه وتقدرين تسوينه في الفرن أو مقلي بزيت

المقادير

ثلاث أكوااب طحين رقم 1
ثلاث أكواب طحين رقم 2
رشة ملح 
فنيال سكر
ملعقه بيكن بودر
وملقعه خميره فوريه 
نص كوب دهن
وماء داافي للعجن

تخلطين المواد الجافه أول شي وبعدين تحطين الدهن ويا الماي
وأتمين تعجنينه (في القرص أهم شي العياان -العجن-)
يباله عجان تقريبا عشر دقايق
وتريحينه 10دقايق


وعندج طريقتين يا أما تشوينه في الفرن أو تقلينه في الدهن

وأنا أحب المشوي لانه واايد خفيف ومافيه دهن واايد
(1)
يا أما أنج تفردينه في الصنيه وتدخلينه الفرن 

وتشغلين عليه الفرن من تحت وفوق لي مايستوي لونه بني غاااامج

بعدها تكسرينه صغاار صغااار وتحطينه في الخلاط الكهرباي وتحطين معااه التمر وشوي دهنه طيبه وشوي سكر وتحطينه في الحراره وترشين عالويه شوي زعفران ^_* 

(2)

أو أن تكورينه وتفردنيه وتقلينه في الزيت 
وبعدها تقطعينه وتحطينه في الخلااط ويا التمر والدهنه الطيبه والسكر
وبعد تحطين زعفران عالويه ^_*


الصرااحه الموضوووع يجنن والشكر موصووول لصاحبة الموضوووع

----------


## الليدي&&

بصراحة أنا أحب 
المكدوس مع اللبنة مع الزيتون الأسود والأخضر ومع الدقوس والزعتر (اتقطعينهم الصغار وتخلطينهم مع بعض)
اممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم طعمهم لذيذ

وفي طريقة حلوة

اتحطين الذرة المجمدة والزبدة وملعقة كبيرة جبن كرافت واتسخنينهم مع بعض 
روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة


ان شا الله تعجبكم

----------


## همس الإمارات

يا ربي يوعتوووووووني

----------


## anoOna

امـمـمـ , 

تقدرون اتيبون سليس , و بيض 
اول شي اتحطون البيض فـ مله و تخلطونه و يا ملح شوؤيه ,

و عقب تحطون فالتاوه دهن , 

و تغمسون السليس فالبيض و تشوونه,,

يطلع لذييييييييييييييييذ

----------


## oum dani

انا مثل الاخت فرح الحلوة ما عرف شي فالمطبخ وانشالله استفيد منكم

----------


## شيخة الحريم

مشكوره ع الموضوع اللي يجنن !! ^^

وحبيت مشاركاتكم كلكم واقتراحاتكم حلوه وأفكار يديده لازم نجربها

وأنا عن نفسي يبتلكم صورتين حصلتهم في موبايلي

أول صوره .. 

عباره عن صحن مشكل

وفيه ..

فلافل
فول
زيتون(أسود و أخضر)
خضروات ( خيار ، جرجير ، بصل أخضر )
جبنة فيتا مع طماطم



أما الصوره الثانيه ..

فـ كانت مباشرة من طاولة الطعام لووول

وفيها ..

أول شي وأهم شي

دلة الكرك
علبة الكورن فليكس
بيض مطبوخ
زيتون أخضر
أجبان (( كيري ، سلايس ، البقرات الثلاث ))
زبده
عسل
زعتر مع زيت زيتون
خبز لبناني ، توست محمص



إن شاء الله تكونون استفدتوا من ردي .. ومايكون ع الفاضي وافتشل لووول

اختكم
شيخة الحريم

----------


## بلوشيهـ دلوعه

الحمد الله انا موفره كوب عصير برتقال ولا حليب وبيضه او تفاحه واحس ابنشاط 


وانا عييييييييييييييييييين الصوااب

----------


## flower1

خبز وطيطار مشوي وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد حلو لذيذ

----------


## منى سلمان

مرحبا احلى فطور عندي قهوه تركيه ثم زبادي قليل الدسم كاس عصير طازج مممممممممممم احلى شئ في نظرى

----------


## غلا عبدالله

حلات الريوق القرص مع الشكر و كوب شاي حليب

القرص عبارة عن طحين و ملح و ماي طبعا نخلطة مع بعض بس العجينة تكون متماسكة
و عقب نحطها على النار في زيت حامي جدا

و تسلموووون

----------


## القهوة

> مشكوره ع الموضوع اللي يجنن !! ^^
> 
> وحبيت مشاركاتكم كلكم واقتراحاتكم حلوه وأفكار يديده لازم نجربها
> 
> وأنا عن نفسي يبتلكم صورتين حصلتهم في موبايلي
> 
> أول صوره .. 
> 
> عباره عن صحن مشكل
> ...



الصراحه هالريوق عجبني وايد ذكرني بالفنادق

----------


## brown coffee

بارك الله فيكم والله يقويكم

----------


## عسولة حبيبها

مشكوره اختي على الموضوع الحلو
انا بصراحه اغلب ريوقي يكون كورن فليكس براون مع حليب قليل الدسم
وباجي الايام توست اسمر ولبنه وجبن وبيض مع خيار وطماط واحيانا فول مع الطحينيه
حلو بعد لما تسويين عجه البيض والمشروم وشوي بقدونس وطماط مممممممم يطلع لذيذ وتاكلينه مع خبز براتا شكلي يوعتكم (:

----------


## بنت فلج هزاع

بالنسبه لي احب اتريق بخبز الباراتا مع جبن المراعي السائل طبعا ادهنه وسويه سانويج يمي يمي وطبعا عداله كوب شاي لبيتون ,, اسخن ماي حار واحط السكر وحبتين ليبتون لانه الكوب شوي كبير واخر شي اصب الحليب بس بطرقيتي الخاصه يعني ارفع ابو قوس مسافه واصبه عسب تظهر رغوه حلوه شكله يشهي ,,,,
وبعد احب اكل كورن فلكس مع حليب ابقار العين طبعا مسخن مع شوي سكر,,,
وسلامتكم

----------


## شذى الود

السلام عليكم..انا بشكل عام ما ااسوي ريوق لان ريلي ينش من وقت ما يحب يترق هالوقت بس اسويله شاي حليب..وانا اتريق كورن فليكس اسبيشل كيه بس بطريقة يديدة ولذيذة (بالنسبة لي) احط الكورن فليكس في الملة واصب عليه لبن اكتيفيا والله يا بنات لذيييييييييييييييذ انا وايد يعبني..

ويوم اكون في بيت امايه نتريق عادة بلاليط وبيض او خبز خمير وكرك طبعا..
اما في بيت عموه الريوق يكون1_ فول ( وطريقته: علبة فول مدمس بس اللي بدون خلطة+فصين ثوم+ليمون+ملعقة طحينة+زيت زيتون, نتحط المقادير في جدر مب عميق ونخلط واهرسي الفول شوي, قدمية في صحن صبي عليه شوية زيت زيتون وشوية طماط وبصل)2-بيض مقلي .3- علبة تونة افتحيها في صحن حطي عليها ليمونة وشوية داقوس هاذي ريلي وايد يحبها.4_لانشون:تقطعينها مكعبات تقلينها في شوية زيت زيتون ورشي عليها فلفل اسود وملح.
5- وجبن ابيض ورشي عليها شوية زيت زيتون وزعتتر والحبة السودة.
وصحتين وعافية

----------


## حصر الحلى

> خبز وطيطار مشوي وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد حلو لذيذ



وع يعلج اللوعه خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## لازم اسم

بقولكم طريقه أبوي 

حطي في التااااوره براتااا وحطي فوقه بيضه مخفوقه ويا جبن او بدون جبن وحطي برااتااا ثانيه (طبقتين ) وكل شو اقلبيه لين ماتحسين البيض استوااا عجيييييييب

----------


## فيافي 2008

سبحان الله العظيم سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## ام ريمه2007

انا اغلب الاحيان اتريق صمون داخله جبن وبيض اما مقلي او مفور وكاس حليب واحيانا كورن فليكس واحب خبز ايراني مع بيض مقلي واستانس لما يكون ريوقنا بلاليط مع بيض وخبز خمير

----------


## قلبي خالي

هني انا حاطه بالموضع الي تحت 6 طرق مختلفه لتحضر ريوق سريييييييييييع ولذيييييييييييييييذ 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...1#post13799708

طبعا منقول

----------


## بدر النساء

عجيب


تسلمون خواتي

----------


## مليكة الحنان

ماشا الله

----------


## &&miss AD&&

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله ...

----------


## الرووضة

ملف رااااااااااااااائع

----------


## قلبي خالي

> خبز وطيطار مشوي وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد حلو لذيذ



هههههههههههههه وانا قول وين اختفت الطيطار بالبلاد اثريج كله تصيدينهم وتاكلينهم 


كخ عليج

----------


## ودامت جروحي

يمي تسلم الايادي ع الريوق الحلو

----------


## *عســـولة*

ما شاء الله عليكم

----------


## حبيبة حبيبي

للرفع 

الموضوع نااااايس وااايد

----------


## بنت زايد76

مراااااااااحب, بصراحة الموضوع أكثر من روعة...أحلى وجبة عندي الريوق ....ريوقنا خبز رقاق أو خبز بوري مع بيض مفور وجبن كرافت ولبنة عليها زعتر وزيت زيتون روووووعة وطبعا أنا إدمان مربى ومرات فول مرات لوبيا مفورة أو فندال وطبعا دلة الشاي بالحليب أساسية....ممكن تسووون قرص بيض بالجبن السلايس أو الموزاريلا طبع تخفقين عدد البيض اللي تبينه مع ملح شوي وفلفل وتحرين شوي زيت في التاوة وتصبين عليه البيض وتحطين فوق القرص جبن سلايس وتطوينها للنص وبعدين تجلبينها للوجه الثاني وبالهنا والعافية...الأفكار اللي طرحوها الخوات رائعة وان شا الله بطبقها

----------


## الياازي

للرفع

----------


## ميميتا

انا بعد ابا اعرف فيدووونا بليز

----------


## dhn_30d

امممممممممممم توني اقرى الموضوع ولا جان صورت ريوق اليوم ..........زز


وكان عباره عن:

- شرايح متزريلا فرش + شرايح طمام والتقديم : نحط قطعه جبنه وبعدها شريحه طماطه لحد ما يكتمل الصف ....,, وع جنب احط صوص ايطاليه يامي طعمها + اعشاب ايطاليه ....

- صحن زينته ف النص بانواع الخس الامريكي والملون كان يفتح النفس وحواليه بيض مطبوخ (كان زوجي مشتهيه) ...

- ومكملات الفطور سله بانواع الخبز +لبنه+زعتر + زيتون يوناني + عصير برتقال فرش (كان طلبه) + صحن شرايح فواكه استوائيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه...


والسر دائما للفطور طريقه التقديم هيه اللي تفتح النفسسسسسسسسسسسسسس

----------


## وردة ندية

للرفع

----------


## الوردة الندية

للرفع ...........

----------


## الريم2009

انا عكسكم ما اتفطر بس كرك فقط اخاف على رشاقتي

----------


## عائشة الكتبي

وصفات أومليت


أومليت الخضار


الكمية تكفي: 3 أشخاص 

وقت الطهي: 20 دقيقة 

المقادير:
3 م ك زيت زيتون
2 حبة بطاطس كبيرة مقطعة مكعبات
2 بصلة كبيرة مفرومة فرما خشنا
6 بيضات
ملح وفلفل
بقدونس مفروم للتزيين 

نخلط المكونات السابقة و نضعها في مقلى فيه زيت و تقدم .

ــــــــــــــــــــــ
مكرونة بالبيض (أومليت)


زمن الاعداد : 0 دقائق 
زمن الطبخ: 20 دقائق 
يكفي: 4 أشخاص 

المكونات : 

-250 غ إسباغيتي قودي (رقم 20) 
200 غ صلصة طماطم محضرة مسبقاُ 
5بيضات 
قليل من الزيت 
ملح، فلفل
جبن بارميزان مبشور 


طريقة التحضير: 



اسلقي المكرونة ثم صفيها ,أخلطيها مباشرة مع صلصة الطماطم المحضرة مسبقاً. 

اخلطي البيض و التوابل ثم أضيفي 2 ملعقة جبن مبشور 

اضيفي قليلاً من الزيت في المقلاة وسخني المكرونة 

اضيفي خليط البيض المضروب وواصلي الطهي بنفس طريقة طهي البيض. 

قدميها ساخنة أو باردة. 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
أومليت البيتزا


المقادير

3 بيض 
1 ملعقة كبيرة زبد
1 ملعقة كبيرة صلصة طماطم
2 ملعقة كبيرة جبن موتزريلا مبشور
ببروني – لحم مفروم مطهو


الطريقة
- يُخفق البيض و يُتبل بالملح و الفلفل.
- يُسخن زبد في مقلاة علي النار ثم يُوضع البيض كقرص كبير (مثل البيتزا) و يُقلي.
- يُقدم الأومليت مدهون بصلصة الطماطم و يُرش جبن الموتزريلا و يُزين بقطع الببروني . 
- يُخبز في الفرن لمدة 5 دقائق حتي يسيح الجبن و يُقدم ساخن.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


بطاطس أومليت 


المقادير
1بطاطس كبيرة مبشورة
2 بيض
1 ملعقة كبيرة دقيق
1 ملعقة كبيرة بقدونس
2 ملعقة كبيرة جبن موتزريلا مبشور
1 ملعقة كبيرة زيت 
2 ملعقة كبيرة قطع جبن شيدر
سلامي – دجاج- لحم مدخن

الطريقة
- يُخفق البيض في وعاء عميق ثم تُضاف البطاطس المبشورة مع التقليب .
- يُضاف الدقيق لخليط البيض حتي تصبح متماسكة ثم تُتبل بالملح و الفلفل و جوزة الطيب.
- يُضاف البقدونس و الجبن المبشور للخليط السابق.
- يُسخن زيت في مقلاة علي النار ثم يُوضع خليط البطاطس علي شكل أومليت و يُترك حتي يُحمر.
- يُقلب علي الجهة الاخري حتي يحمر ثم تُوضع قطع الجبن و شرائح السلامي أو الدجاج علي الوجه حتي يسيح الجبن و ينضج من أسفل.
- يُقدم ساخن مع سلطة أو كوب حليب.

----------


## أم فطوومه

مشكورات خواتي على هالموضوع... كل يوم الصبح اقووول شو اسوي شي يديد .. وما شاء الله عطيتوني افكاار حلوه

عني انا احب اسوي

صمون جبن ... واحطه في تاوه ويا اشوية دهن واقلبه يطلع لذييييييييذ

----------


## ضي النور

لوسمحتن خواتي وين بحصل الكتاب مال الطبخ المترجم ب الاندونيسي

----------


## دمعة مجروحة

[SIZE="5"]شكرااا بس أنا افطر كأس عصير مانجا أو عصير كوكتيل أوعصير برتقال وعلى الساعة 11 الضحى 3[/SIZE][SIZE="5"]إلى 4  :Kafara: SIZE]

----------


## HanOoOoDah

والله موضوع حلو ومؤلرق لأغلب الحريم المتزوجات


أما انا بقولكم شو اسوي


1- توست بالزعتر:

الطريقة: هاتي سلايس بالحليب احلى شيء أو الأسمر لأصحاب الحمية والصحة

دهني السلايس بجبن سائل وحطي عليه شريحة جبن سلايس وسكري

على جنب حطي كوب ونص حليب فريش وث م.ك زعتر وبيضتين وخلطيه

غمسي السلايس في الحليب وبعدين حطي على التاوة القليل من زيت الزيتون يعني تحمير مب قلي وحمري من الاتجاهين

لذيذ وما فيه ريحة البيض لأن الحليب والزعتر يشيلها

ونفس الطريقة تقدرين تدهنين المربى مع الجبن وتكملين نفس الخطوات


2- فاصوليا حمرا في ساندويشات

حمري البصل وحطي علي طماط لين يذوب وبعدين حطي الفاصوليا وبيضة مخفوقة وخلطي لين ما تتجانس واضيفي الكزبرة

لذييذة وحطيها في صمون وادعيلي


والله يوفقنا جميع

هنووده

----------


## ليلوه 911

السلاام عليكم
ممكن تسوون (كلوب ساندويش)
نحتاج إلى:
1-توست محمص
2-جبنة صفراء"اللي تجي شرايح خفيفة"
3-صدور دجاج مقطعة على شكل مربع مشوية او (حسب الرغبة) مسلوقة وممكن نستبدلها بمرتديلا
4-طماطم
5-خس

الطريقة سهلة جدا
تقطعين التوست مثلثاات..،نحتاج لثلاث طبقات من التوست لكل سندويشة
تاخذين مثلث تحطين بين طبقتين جبن و بين الطبقتين الثانيات قطعة الدجاج مع الطماطم والخس وندخل بنصه عود اسنان خشبي لكي لا يفرط وممكن نضع بطاطس مقلية في نصف الصحن او نزينه بسلطة الجزر
"للأمانة" انا ماخذة الطريقة هذي من منتدى آخر

"شاي بالحليب مع الهيل"
هذا انا احب اسوييه سواء على الفطور او في اي وقت اشتهيه
اولا انا ماحب اسويه بالحليب الفرش فأسويه بحلييب بودرة
اخلط حليب بودرة مع الماي "حسب الكمية اللي انتو تحتاجونها"
واحطه عالنار..،لما احس ان الحليب بدا يغلي اضيف له هيل مطحون طبعا
واخطله شوي
وبعدها احط اكيااس شاي لبتون فالحليب إلى ان يصير لونه مثل ما انتو تبون انا عن نفسي احب نكهة الشااي تكون خفيفة بالنسبة للحليب فما اخلي لون الشاي ينزل كثير
وسلامتكم يالحرييم

----------


## ثلوج

سلام عليكم 
شاي حليب كرك لاااااااااااااازم

سندويش جبن مع خيار طماط وخس ( جبن فيتا مدهونة بالجبن السائل والزبدة )

سندويش جبن مع بيض مفوح (مسلوق) وخس ( جبن فيتا مدهونة بالجبن السائل والزبدة )

خبز افغاني او ايراني مع جبن فيتا وزيت زيتون ونعناع وكزبرة ( يممممممي )

في الاجازة :- 

فطاير مشكلة 
أو 
بلاليط 
أو 
مناقيش زعتر وجبن من المخبز طااااااااااااااااااااازج

----------


## كووووووولة

فكرة حلوة

----------


## بيبي دمعة



----------


## May22

ما فيه احلى من الكرك والتوست الاسمر ويا جبنه خاصه اشتريها من سبينز تتماااايط روعه واكبس التوست في الشوايه مال التوست تطلع جناااااان  :Smile:

----------


## $رفيعة الشآن$

أحلى ريوق عندي سندويشة بيض مقلي مع شوي بصل أخضر وشوي ملح وفلفل أسود وأحطها في الشواية وأكلها مع كوب شاي حليب كرك..... ريوق خفيف وظريف

----------


## عيون القطوه

هلا بالغوالي مبروك عليكن الشهر انا عيبني الموضوع وحبيت اشارك دامني استفدت ابا افيد حتى لو بشويه ههههههههه على فكرة هاي الشغلات ممكن انسويها حتى برمضان في الإفطار

بيض بالمرتديلا


نقطع المرتديلا + فلفل بارد وندهن الكاسات بزيت ونحط الفلفل البارد ثم المرتديلا ثم الجبن ..



نخق البيض مع ملح وفلفل ونصبه عليهم ونحطهم بصينيه وندخلهم الفرن من تحت حوالي 15 دقيقه

.. او بالمكرويف 3 دقايق ..



وتكون جاهزه ..



وبكذا تكون وجبه متكامله .. بروتين + كالسيوم + فيتامين من الفلفل البارد
وقدمها مع خبز وزيتون وكاس قهوه ..







فطاير الجبنه


علبه جبن [ يفضل فيتا ] او حلوم حسب رغبتك + 2 بيضه + 1\3 كاس صحين + فانيليا + سكر
نفصل صفار البيض عن البياض .. ونخلط الصفار مع 2 ملعقه صغيره سكر وملعقه صغيره فانيليا
ثم نضيف الطحين والجبنه بعد تفتيتها ..
بياض البيض نخفقه لحاله حتى ينفش ..



ثم نضيفه ع العجينه .. ونبدا نصبه بالتاوه بعد دهنها بالزبده ..



دقيقه ثم نقلبها ..



وقدمها مع العسل او المربى ..



لو عندك فراوله طبيعي او مجمد حطي لك
مقدار بياله مع 1\2ملعقه سكر ونص ملعقه خل .. ثم اهرسيهم وحطيهم على الوجه ..
او توت ..



ومع كاس حليب بتكون وجبه مثاليه ..








التوست الفرنسي
توست مقصوصه أطرافه + بيضه مخفوقه + بياله كريمه خفق او حليب + نص ملعقه صغيره
فانيليا نخلطهم مع بعض ..
نغطس التوست بالخلطه ثم نحمرها على تاوه مدهونه بالزبده ..



ثم نقصها من النص ونقلبها في سكر باودر ..



وقدمها مع كاس نسكافيه ..
لو حبيت ضيف له جبنه وطبقيه

----------


## أنثوية

يعطيج العافية

----------


## $بنوتة العين$

السلام عليكم 
هذي وصفة وايد حلو وانا احب هاذي الاكلة وايد اول شي المقادير
1)توست 2)حليب سائل 3)بيضة او على حسب
ثاني شي الطريقة 
1)تيبين طاسة وتكسرين البيض 
2)تحطين الحليب مع البيض وتخلطينها 
3)تغمسين التوست في الطاسة وبعدين تحطينه في المقلاه
هني وعافية^_^

----------


## Noodle

انا الله يسلمج اتريق

خبز لبناني محطاي في صينية فرن وادهن فوقه زبده عقب لبنه (طبعا اترسه لبنه لانه يكون الذ) وفوقه شوية زعتر وبيض مخلوط وياه ملح وفلفل, يمممممممممممممم ولا فطاير الخليج,لذيييييييييييذ
انصحكم به.. ولا ساعات النودل بالصوص الابيض اللي اسويه بطريقتي الخاصه وان شاءالله قريب بتجربونه.

----------


## نسيم الأمل

خبز رقاق ويا بيض و جبن ..

او اذا تفيجت .. اخلط حليب و بيض و صلصه الطماط و يا بهارات متنوعه و اغمس فيها التوست و احمره ع النار .. لذيذ ^^

----------


## LADY 4 DUBAI

ريوقي غالبا توست بجبن مع طماط او خيار + قلاص شاي كرك حبيب ألبي خخخ ..=D

و احيانااااا كيك تازهـ من المخبز ...^؛^

ان شاء اللهـ يوم اتذكر بصور و احط لكم ..^؛^

تسلمين ع الموضوع الفنتوووكـ ..

||

----------


## الـ بجعة

ممم ريوقنا غالبا مايكون أنواع مختلفه من الكورن فليكس الصحي
جبن وياعسل
لبنه ويا زعتر وطماط مقصوص وزيت زيتون ناكله ويا خبز رقاق
بيض عيون او مقلاي او مسلوق

واحيانا ناكل معاهم أكلات شعبيه .. بلاليط , جباب , خمير
ولازم عصير برتقال أو ليمون بالزنجبيل .. وجاهي احمر او حليب
وطبعا قهوة ورطب للماما ^^

----------


## open_rose79

توست محمص مع لبنه وزعتر او جام وزبده وكوب شاي او تركش كوفي

----------


## تصميمي

احلى شيء الريووق  :Smile:

----------


## Miss Nikon

مشكورررررين

----------


## *أم سلطان*

نادر ما أفطر .. إذا بفطر .. أفطر يا على نس كافيه .. أو شاي بالحليب !!

----------


## ام وعووودي

الايام العاديه بما اني لوحدي مرات اتريق ومرات لا 
اما الجمعه والسبت الريوق غييييييييييييير 
ولازم كل يوم غير وكل اسبوع غير 
فأنوع بين 
بلاليط
الفول 
العدس
الفاصوليا الحمراء
بيض طماط
اومليت
قرص بيض عادي 
الاطباق الاضافيه
جبن ابيض 
كرفت 
كيري
مربى
زبده
فول سوداني
طحينيه حلاوه
زيتون ومب اي زيتون لا الاسود


سلة الخبر لبناني توست كروسون 
او جباتي اوخبز المطبق 
رقاق اوجباب 


طبعا عصير برتقال 
كوفي 
لانه مايحب الشاي مع الريوق عقب الريوق بساعه عادي يشرب شاي 



وسلامتكن هذا فطورنا الي انوع فيه في ايام الاجازات

----------


## noorsun

ريوقي توست وجبنة وكوب شاي

----------


## دلوعه فوفو

احم احم احلى ريوق عندي كيما مع خبز شباتي او دال احلى ريوق بلعافيه

----------


## سامية22

يم اكون وحدي اعمل بيض وشوية جبنة

----------


## سامية22

من الزوج موجود اهم شى في الريوك هي المكسرات مثل الجوز والفستق وكوب شاي اخضر وبعد نص ساعةياكل القيمة الحارةوالسلطة

----------


## سامية22

العايلة من تنلم فالسندويشات والبيض المقلي وانواع الجبنةوالقشدة

----------


## سامية22

ايم الجمع يوم البلاليط واللقيمات والبض المسلوق

----------


## موزه السويدي

انا ودي اقوم من وقت واسوي لريلي ريوق بس الكسل ذابحني ><

وما عندي افكار للفطور بس ماشاء الله ماقصرتو وانا احب اللي يحطي لنا الطريقه بالصور ^^

اكثر شي دش خاطري وللاسف ماعندي فرن عشان اطبقه ..

هي عجينة الزعتر بالجبن ^^ يم يم

----------


## أمل الامارات

ما شاء الله عليكن وللرفع

----------


## أمل الامارات

للرفع

----------


## سيزر سلت

عاد انا من المحرومين من الريوق الصحي

نطلب اي سندويج من الكفتيريا او المخبز في الدوام


بس يوم الجمعه احب اسوي لعيالي 

سندويج بيض مفور مع جبن كرافت وما احط داقوس عليهن احط فلفل اسود يطلع طعمه احلي

وطبعا الشاي الكرك لابد منه

وممكن قيمات او بلاليط

----------


## احب عيالي

للرفع

----------


## ورد الجنه

للرفع

----------


## ورد الجنه

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## كيفي شريرة

للاسف لاغيه وجبه الفطور والعشاء من حياتي

----------


## شحيه كيوت

توست +جبن كاسات +زعتر

التغطيه

بيض+بقسماط


ندهن التوست بالجبن ونحط فوقه الزعتر ونحط طبقه ثانيه من التوست وندهنه ونحط فوقه توست يعني بيكون على شكل طبقات الطبقه الاولى جبن وزعتر والطبقه الثانيه جبن بس بعدين انحطه فالبيض ونغطيه بالبقسماط وعلى التاوه انحمره اشوي بزيت او زبده

وحلو ويه كرك او عصير برتقال

----------


## سلامـه

ومنكم نستفيد

----------


## ЈӦЯϔ

> هني انا حاطه بالموضع الي تحت 6 طرق مختلفه لتحضر ريوق سريييييييييييع ولذيييييييييييييييذ 
> 
> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...1#post13799708
> 
> طبعا منقول


 
الريــوق ~ روؤوؤوؤوؤعــهـــ ^.^


سلمــت يمنــــآأآج يالـغـــآأآليـهــ / ..


لــي عــودهـ لكـن إنشـــآأء اللـهـ


*Coming Soon*

----------


## بحوورررر

مشكورة

----------


## احب زوروا

> للاسف لاغيه وجبه الفطور والعشاء من حياتي


بس فضول ليش ما اتريقين ولا اتعشين ..

----------


## أم نصوووري

ريوقنا
لازم نوعين من الخبز او 3 انواع طباخ البيت وهذا ما يمنع يكون في خبز لبناني والا توست والا صمون معاه بس اغلب الاوقات يكون اكل البيت
عندج الوجبات غير الخبز
البلاليط يكون على صنفين يعني طاسه تكون بلاليط مع البيض والمكسرات والبصل والطاسه الثانيه تكون فاضي ساده بس محمره ويا الشكر مادري شقايل يسوونه ولونه يكون بني محمر 
باجلا
لوبيا 
نخي
خبيص 
غيره اكلات وااااااايد 
على حسب المزاااااااج 
دله الشاي والقهوه وحليب اللى يبي يسويله
ومرات يكون شاي وقهوه وكرك
لازم العسل والاجبان والجام وغرشه الكاكاو النوتيلا طبعاا
والكورن فلكس وومرات مرتديلا وفلافل والا بيض 
وكيما
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,>> الخ
المهم ما تكون اقل عن 3 اصناف

----------


## الهدوؤ

قرص وحليب

----------


## بزنس كارد

ريوجي بيضتيين امفوحات في ماي و نص برتقاله هذي اوامر الرجيم واوامر الرجيم ع الراس 
بس صراحه وصفات البنات روعه

----------


## الغزلان

ماشا الله

----------


## محبة لرسول الله

ماشاء الله حلو .. الله يوفقج

----------


## ام عبيداني

السلام عليكم 
انا اسوي احيانا لحم مفروم محموس مع بصل وبهار وملح لين يستوي اضيف طماطة مقطعة مكعبات وفلفل اخضر وبعدين البيض لذيذ مع دقوس 

او بيض وطماط طبعا غير عن الطريقة التقليدية تقطعي الطماط دواير والبصل شرايح وفلفل اخظر وتحطي بالمقلى وتغطينا طبعا ملح وفلفل الين تذبل الطماطة ممكن تقلبينها وبعدين البيض 

او حمص فول

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

خبــز جبــاتي >> شباتي  :Big Grin: 
جاي زعتر - جاي لاتيه - نسكافيه - كرك ^^
فول - جبن وعسل

----------


## تصاميم الذوق

:Sobhan: 


> للرفع


أنا بموت بالريوق هاتو كل شي عندكم شكرا شكرا شكرا.......................
 :Laalahalaallah:  :Ozkorallah:  :Kafara:  :Sob7an:  :Quran:  :Quran:  :Quran:

----------


## hessa lolo

تسلم أيدكم ..........والله أنا ريوقي allbran corn flakes مع حليب حار أو خبز مع كرك

----------


## oأميرة بكلمتيo

انا احب اسوي البيض على طريقة ماماتي واااااااااايد حلو انصحكم اجربونه 

قطعي بصل شرائح وحطيه بالزيت طبعا الزيت شوي مو وايد وتمي حركيه

اذا تحمر شوي حطي ثوم زجبيل الي يكون مهرووس وملح وفلفل احمر بودره شوي وكزبرة كثري منه 

وتمي حركي عقب حطي البيض بس اول ما تحطينه فوق الخلطه حطيه ع شكل عيون اتري شوي عقب حركيه

وادمجيه مع الخلطه عدل وتمي حركي حتى يستوي وبالعافية 


__ واحب اكل قشطه مراعي (الفررررش))) مع العسل يمي يمي لذييييذ

----------


## أم رواضي؟

كل الشكر لصاحبة الموضوع 

بصراحة انا وايد احتار يوم يكون عندي ضيوف واحتار شو اسوي لهم ريوق

بس البنات ما قصرن وحطن كل الي يعرفنه ونرقب اليديد

اضافة للبنات الباجلة والدنقو والبراتا مع قيمة وفلافل وفاصوليا مع الصلصة والفول والبيض مع الطاطم بس مش مكس لا الطماطم يكون دواير مقطع واضع التاوة ثم قليل من الزيت واحط ابهارات عالطماطم واقليه شوي ثم اخط البيض واضع قليل من الملح واضعه فوق الطاطم من غير ما اخلطه ل يستوي بصراحة لذيذ وبعد في طريقة ثانية تخلطون البيض مع الملح وتقلونه وبعدين تحطون جبن المربعات مال الهمبرجر فوقه لين تسيحة الجنه شوي بصراحة بعد حلوة وفي غيرها وهاي سهلة وايد خبز وجنن مربعات همبرجر او سائل وندهن الخبز فيه ونضع فوق زعتر والفه واحطه بالتوستر وطريقة ثانيه بيض مسلوق ونقطعه دوائر وطماطم دوائر وخيار دوائر وجبن سائل وخبز نص ودقوس ندهن الخبز بالجبن ونحط بالترتيب البيض وطماطم فوقه والخيار والدقوس ونسكر الاطراف ونلف الخبز شرات السندويتش ونحطه بالتوستر لذيذ 

وهذا كل الي عندي والسموحة عالقصور

----------


## حـياتي أنـت

روعة موضوعكم بالتوفيق

----------


## [ حبيبته ]

موضوع راائع أشكر صاحبته عليه

و أشكر الأخت دلع عيناوي صراحة وصفات رائعه ..

يزاكم الله خير ^^

----------


## تسونامي

يعطيكم العافيه

للافاده

----------


## @نوره@

الله يعطيكم العافية

----------


## [email protected]

الموضوع خلاني اتسرط خخخخ

----------


## حلم انسانه

تسلمون خواتي على الوصفات الحلوه ومنكن نستفيد 

انا اليوم يبت خبز لبناني من النوع السميك شوي 
حطيت فيه جبنة موزريلا مبشوره وكم رشة زعتر 

وبعدها طويت على بعض
وحطيته ف التوستر 

وياربي كيف طلع لذيذ .. وتقدرون تحطون لبنه او جبن ابيض
او جبن ومرتديلا .. يعني يطلع شي حلو جنه مناقيش

----------


## عذبا

ريوق عربي:
فلافل-لبنة وزعتر-زيتون-خياروطماط شرايح-فول-خبزلبناني-جبن ابيض-بيض مفور-نعناع-حليب
ريوق عالمي:
سلة خبز انواع-مربى-زبدة-هوت دوق-مرتديلا-كرواسون-خس-خيار-طماط-بطاطامغلفة بقسماط- بيض عيون-عصاير-فواكة طازجة
ريوق هندي:
براتا-جباتي-صالونة خضرة-شاي كرك-كيما-سمبوسة

----------


## [الدماني]

انا احلى ريوق عندي بيض عيون ... بس بطريقه مبتكره ... (يتكون من زهره وطماطم وملفوف و بصل وفطر وبذنجان مقليه وجبنه حلوم وفلفل حارواخر شي احط جبن كرافت )وشاي بالهيل

----------


## آنسات

ما شاااء الله
انااااااااااااااااا يعت

----------


## malsoona

مآحب اتريق موووول 

بس اشرب عصير ومرات غازات >>ع الصبح ههههههههههههههه

----------


## عالم المطبخ

تسلمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــون

----------


## ~سوسو~

نتريق ..C

بيض وطماط
فول مع خبز رقاق طعمه يمي
سندويج بيض مسلوق ويا جبن بوك
نخلط الكيري ويا مربى الفراولة لين يصير مثل الكريمة ونحطه ف السندويج يطلع لذيييذ

واكيد جاهي الكرك احيانا نسكافيه بالحليب ومرات عصير برتقال فريش

وشكرا لخواتنا .........
 :SubhanAllah:

----------


## بنت بوها زايد

شكراً (xأم نواريx) ع طريقة شاي الكرك من زمان ادور حد يعرفها بالضبط 
إن شاء الله بجربها وبخبرج

----------


## H&M2009

اصابع الموزاريلا المقلية ...لذيذة...









جبن موزاريلا

3/4 كوب دقيق

بيضة

3/4 كوب بقسماط

1/2 كوب زيت










• قطعي الجبن إلى أصابع، ستحصلين على 5 أصابع 


• اخفقي البيض جيدا.









• اغمسي أصابع الجبن في الدقيق، ثم البيض ثم دحرجيها في البقسماط.

وتترك في الثلاجة لمدة ساعتين اواكثر






• حمريها في الزيت الساخن،

----------


## حـياتي أنـت

:Smile: 

للاستفااادة

----------


## حـياتي أنـت

مساء الـورد

----------


## ارض العطا

خواتي قبل الريوق لازم ماييييي دافي يغسل الامعاء وينزل الدهون العسل ويا الحليب الخبز الاسمر اوحبة توست جبن ابيض او بيض ولازم حبة فواكه موز اوتفاحححححح كوب شاي اخضر

----------


## شيامي92

[ توست باللبنه والمربى ] 

توست نقطعه نجوم او دوائر .. ثم بالقمع نحط عليه لبنه ~ مربى .. 



نقدمه مع الزبادي والخس والطماط والزيتون ..




[ عجه بالفطر ] 

بيض + فطر + فلفل بارد + بصل + جبن تشيدر + بقدونس 

نقطع البصل والفلفل البارد ونحمسهم بالزيت .. ثم نضيف الفطر ونتبله بالملح والفلفل .. 





نخفق بيضتين ونخلط معها البقدونس ونصبها ع الفطر .. ثم نضيف جبن التشيدر مكعبات ونتركه ع 

النار حتى ينضج ويذوب الجبن . 




نقدمه مع خبز محمص - شرايح طماط - شرايح تركي مدخن .. 




||


[ فول بالخلطه اللبنانيه ] 

علبة فول بالخلطه اللبانيه + فص ثوم + صلصه طماط منزليه + معجون طماط بقدونس مفروم + 

خمس ملاعق زيت زيتون ..


نهرس الثوم ونحركه مع زيت الزيتون .. ونقلبه على النار ثواني يطلع طعمه .. 

نفرغ علبة الفول في قدر مع ملعقه كبيره معجون طماط و3 ملاعق صلصه منزليه ونضيف الثوم .. 

نهرس الفول بالشوكه ونتركه يطبخ 5 دقائق ثم نضيف البقدونس .. 

نقدمه بعد مانزينه بالزيت والشبت والطماط ... 



مع الخبز العربي واللبنه والزيتون .. 





*منقول..*

----------


## شيامي92

*[ كروسان محشي ]

حبتين كروسان نحشيهم جبنه هولنديه مع خس ..

ونقدمها مع طماط وشرايح لحم ببروني وكاس قهوه .. 








||


**[ بيض مسلوق بالجبن ] 

بيض مسلوق + جبن سايل 

نقطع البيض بالنص ونطلع القلب الاصفر .. نخلطه مع جبن سايل .. 



**ثم نرجع للبيضه بواسطة القمع .. 



**نقدمه مع لبنه كور وطماط صفير وزيتون بالأسياخ .. 

والخبز . مع كاس قهوه وكاس عصير تفاح .. 



||

**[ زيتون محشي لبنه ]

زيتون اخضر بدون نوا + لبنه 

بالقمع نحشي الزيتون ونقدمه على بساط من الخس .. 






||


**[ نقانق بالصويا والجبن ] 

بصل مقطع صغير + نقانق شرايح + ملعقه صغيره صلصه صويا + جبن سايل + فلفل بارد احمر 

نحمس البصل مع الزيت ونضيف الفلفل البارد والنقانق .. ونتبلها بالملح والفلفل والصويا .. 

نتركه دقيقتين ثم نضيف 3 ملاعق صغيره جبن .. ونتركه ع النار دقيقه ثم نقدمها.. 



مع البيض المسلوق - جبن - مرتديلا - خبز محمص .. 




||


**[ بيض رول بالخضار ] 

بيض مخفوق مع حليب .. نضيف عليه طماط وبصل وبقدونس ... نتبله بالملح والفلفل الاسود ونصبه بصينيه دائريه مدهونه بالزيت ..

نحطه على النار حتى ينضج ثم نلفه رول ونقطعه حلقات .. 

نقدمه مع خبز بشرايح الجبن - زبادي - طماط وزيتون - كاس قهوه - عصير تفاح 




||


*

منقــول واتمنى ما يكون مكرر.. :Smile:

----------


## شيامي92

*[ ساندوتش بيض × بيض ]

خبز تورتيلا بالشطه + بيض + طماط + بقدونس + جبن 

نسلق بيضه .. وبيضه نخفقها مع نص بياله حليب ونتبلها بالملح والفلفل الاسود ونصلحها ع القلايه ..

نحطها على خبز التورتيلا وندهنها بالجبن .. ثم نقطع البيض مع الطماط والبقدونس ونرشه عليها .. 

ونطويها من النص .. 





نقدمها .. 




||


**[ فطور جاهز ] 

جبن هولندي .. 



**جبن تشيدر مدخن .. 



**نقدمه مع الخبز المحمص والمربى .. 




||


**[ قوالب البيض بالفطر والرومي المدخن ] 

بيض + فطر + بابريكا + فلفل بارد + شريحتين رومي مدخن 

نقطع الفطر المعلب مع الفلفل البارد ونحطه بالقالب .. ثم نضيف رومي مدخن مقطع شرايح .. 

نخفق بيضه مع حليب ونتبلها بالملح والفلفل الاسود .. ونصبها على الفطر .. ثم نرشها بالبابريكا



نحطها بحمام مائي وندخلها الفرن ... 20 دقيقه .. 



نقدمها مع الخبز ..* 



بعد منقول.., :Smile:

----------


## حـياتي أنـت

رفــــــع

----------


## أم رواني

مشكورات خواتي على الاكلات الذيذه...

بس ابا اكلات تنفع ريوق حق الصغاريه الي عمرهم 8 او 9 شهور مليت من اكلهم ابا اغير شوي....

اعرف بتقولون هذا المكان مش حق الصغاريه بس ابا اعودها على اكلنا....

والسموحه منكم ....

----------


## بنت الوالد

في الأيام العادية انواع الخبز من سلايس وصمون وخبز بناني وجبن ولبنة وجام 
أما في الإجازه غير خبز رقاق مع بيض وطماط وال فول وبلاليط وبيض عيون وخبز جباب وبيض مفور ونسيت بعد شو ......

----------


## والله تعبت

وصفات لذيذة

----------


## عالمي الممتع

الصرااااااااحه هالملف واااااااااااااااايد مفيد بالذات للمتزوجات عشان يدلعون ازواجهم  :Wink: 
لو كنت ادري كنت صورت لكم وحده من طرقي في الريوق يوم احب اغير .. وهي :

عجينة البف باستري يا تكون مقطعه جاهزه ( تنباع في الجمعيات مرات على شكل ورده او مربعات صغار ) او تكون قطعه كبيره وانتي تقصينها بالحجم والشكل اللي تبينه ..
وجبن يا كرافت السائل او الشيدر و ممكن اي شي يعني اخترعوا  :Smile: 

والطريقه انج تحطين الجبن في وسط المربع او الورده عقب دخليه الفرن من فوق وتحت وماااااااا تاخذ وقت او ما تشوفين لونها صار على ذهبي محمر والجبن سااااح طلعيها واستمتعي بالطعم الرائع والفطائر الهشه مع احلى كوب شاي  :Smile: 

بس لا تسوونها وايد ترا البف باستري دسمه ومليانه زبده .. لا تقولون ما حذرتكم  :Wink:

----------


## شموخ بدويه

كل الشكر للبنات على الاطباق اللذييييييييييييذه

انا نفس الاغلبيه احب التوست الاسمر والجبن والبيض واحيان كورن فلكس او شابوره خاصين بالحميه والريجيم

واهممممممممممممممم شي يوم الجمعه البلاليط بالبيض

----------


## roo7 al zaab

> للاسف لاغيه وجبه الفطور والعشاء من حياتي


حبيبتي مب زين..
اصلاً اهم وجبة هي الريوق
والعشاء مب لازم تلغينه من حياتج
بالعكس اكلي شي خفيف ومن وقت ولو حسيتي بيوع عقب ترومين تاكلين فاكهة تسدين
فيها يوعج.. غمضتيني

----------


## alfatami

اب اب اب

----------


## العصــفورة

ريوقنا

----------


## مبدعة النت

> ريوقنا


ما شاء الله قمة الترتيب والروعة .. 

في البيت ولا برى ؟؟؟ وبالعافية

----------


## مبدعة النت

بيضة ع شكل قلب ..+ نقانق ..طماط .. من غير نشويات .. 



توست اسمر + لبنة ورشة نعناع + خيارة ( رجيمي ) 


سندويشة بيض بالجبن والخضار .. ملة نخي ..

----------


## ريم القلب

ماشاء الله

----------


## العصــفورة

اختي مبدعة النت الصورة الاولى من كافيه سيراميك
والثانية من البيت
وانتي ريوقج ماشاءالله لذيذ وصحي عليج بالعافية ان شاءالله

----------


## مبدعة النت

> اختي مبدعة النت الصورة الاولى من كافيه سيراميك
> والثانية من البيت
> وانتي ريوقج ماشاءالله لذيذ وصحي عليج بالعافية ان شاءالله


بالعااااااااااافية ..

----------


## مبدعة النت

فول بالبقدونس والطماط من مطبخي + نص صمون ( لزوم الرجيم .. )


عجة البيض بالخضار .. ( بعد للرجيم من غير زيوت ) 


بيض بالجبن والزيتون .. من غير زيت .. 


وسلامتكم ..

----------


## سوود الأهداب

انا اسوي الاومليت بانوواعه اخترع لي طريقه من المتوفر ..

و شوكليت نوتيلا على الريوق لازم ..

لبنة بينار التركيه مع لبنه و الزيتون.. و زيت زيتون شووي..

جبنه حامضه مع الطماط و زيت زيتون

عسل و جبن 

مربي ..

توست محمص ..توست فرنسي بالابيض.

بعد جربوا تسوون بطاطس كروكيت ..يعني بطاطس مهروس و تشكلينه دوائر او اصبع و تغمسينه في بيض و طحين و تقلينه ..حلو على الريووق..

باان كيك او واافلز ..

امممممممم بس هذا الي اتذكره الحين ..

----------


## *أمل*

للــــــــــــــــرفع

----------


## ام عبد لله

ريوقنا خبز براتا مع جبن كرافت وكرك الخبز اشتريه من الجمعيه مثلج واشويه على الطابي عيالي وايد يحبونه

----------


## عيون عبد الله

يم يم

بروح اسوي لي فول

شهتوووووووووني ><

----------


## حياتي غيــر

> فول بالبقدونس والطماط من مطبخي + نص صمون ( لزوم الرجيم .. )
> 
> 
> عجة البيض بالخضار .. ( بعد للرجيم من غير زيوت ) 
> 
> 
> بيض بالجبن والزيتون .. من غير زيت .. 
> 
> 
> وسلامتكم ..


روعه ماشاء الله فطورك كيف سويتي الفول مع البقدونس شكله جنان

----------


## مبدعة النت

> روعه ماشاء الله فطورك كيف سويتي الفول مع البقدونس شكله جنان


هلا اختي ... هذي الطريقة ..

- فول على طريقتي ..

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 

الفول معروف انه مفيد ويعتبر بروتين نباتي وبديل جيد للحوم .. في أيام الملل من الرجيم .. 
طريقتي خفيفة جدا ولذيذة .. 

الكمية و تكفي شخص واحد .. 

المقادير .. نص خاشوقة صغيييرة زيت زيتون ..
بصلتين صغار ..
نص فص ثوم ..
نعناع بقدونس ..
طماطتين صغار جدا .. 
نص علبة فول ..
عصرة ليمون ..
فلفل اسود .. كمون (( أنا ما حطيت ملح واكتفيت بالملح الموجود في علبة الفول )) 

الطريقة .. 

نحط الزين والبصل والثوم علىالنار لين ما يحمر البصل .. 

كمية الفول ( نص العلبة ) 

نحط الفول على البصل ونخليه شوي يسخن .. 
ونحط الكمون والفلفل الأسود الناعم .. 

نضيف النعناع والبقدونس والطماط ونخليه شوي بس يسخن ونسكر النار تحته .. 

التقديم يفضل مع خبز اسمر .. او صمون اسمر .. 

انا ماكن عندي اكتفيت بنص صمون ابيض .. عن خاطري والباقي كلته من غير صمون .. 

عليكم بالعافية ..

----------


## غزال أبوظبي

براتا بالجبن أو بالبيض مع كرك

----------


## ياجرح كبدي

ذذ1قققف4444444444444444444444444444444444444444444 44444444444444444444444444444444444444444445555555 555555

----------


## ام علي&&&

احب اتريق كرواسون احلا اكله عندي للريوق

فالشتا اتريق خبز رقاق مع محلا زايد مع حليب 
اما فالصيف اتريق كافي او كيك مع عصير واذا فرش احسن

----------


## ام مشعل2010

الله يعطيج العافيه بارك الله فيج

----------


## الامل المنشود

ربي يوفقكم

----------


## الامل المنشود

نتعلم ان شا الله منكم

----------


## الامل المنشود

^______^

----------


## الامل المنشود

للرفع لعيونج^^

----------


## al-khaja

i'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hungry

----------


## ام عبدالوهاب

بفيدكم انا طباخه نمبر ون سوي سندويشات الباذنجان اشوي شرايح الباذنجان وحطيها في الصمون او الخبز ورشي عليها السماق والزعتر وجبن الموزارلا وحمصيها شوي بالفرن وسوي شاي كرك حمري الشكر وصبي عليه الماي وخليه يفور وحطي الحليب والشاي والهيل وخليه على النار لين تفح ريحة الشاي الحلوة واكلي العسل مع الخبز ويكفي هالريوق

----------


## هنوف مدلعه

خبز جباتي مع جبن كيري وعسل 

توست فرنسي 

سمبوسه جبن 

اومليت بالجبن

----------


## عطر الشيخة

احب اسوي خفيف عاريويق لبنه وزيتون ومربا بيض وطماط والدءه مثل الزعتر بس لونه بني مع برتا او خبز ارقاق اما في الويكند بلاليط قيمات محلا زايد بان كيك خبيص واذا شي هبه هريس واخر شي طبعن ما ننسا الكرك احط الماي وسكر والهيل ويطبخ ارباعه وبعدين احط الحليب كل ما اصب حليب شوي يطبخ ورد ازيد الحليب الين ما ايخلص القوطي سمحولي طولت عليكم امممممممممم وان شا الله اكون افدتكم

----------


## عذاري العين

عاد نحن ريوقنا لازم خبز منزغ يوميا ابو الشباب يحبه ولازم يتريق الخبز ياكله ويا البيض او العسل والشاي بالزنجبيل الزعتر لذيييييييييييييييذ .

فالاجازة بلاليط او شباتي او خبز منفخ او فطير ويالجبن والعسل ياسلام .يوعتكم هههههههه

----------


## مها جميرا

> بفيدكم انا طباخه نمبر ون سوي سندويشات الباذنجان اشوي شرايح الباذنجان وحطيها في الصمون او الخبز ورشي عليها السماق والزعتر وجبن الموزارلا وحمصيها شوي بالفرن وسوي شاي كرك حمري الشكر وصبي عليه الماي وخليه يفور وحطي الحليب والشاي والهيل وخليه على النار لين تفح ريحة الشاي الحلوة واكلي العسل مع الخبز ويكفي هالريوق


الله احس به روووووعة

----------


## dior86

بصراحة عيبني الموضوع وحبيت أشارككم
وبصراحة أنا خبيرة الطبخ فالبيت فقط...ههههه

سندويش خفيف وسهل

(الفول بالجبن)

المقادير بسيطة جداً:
كيس صمون طويل أو توست أو صمون النينجا ... إللي تحينه انتي
1 علبة فول مهروس أو مدموس
رشة فلفل أسود... على حسب الرغبة ... تبينه حار زيدي والعكس صحيح
1 علبة جبن كرافت جامد مبشور
نص مكعب ماجي
بصل صغير الحجم مفروم
شرائح طماطم

طريقة التقديم:
#1:
نضع 2 ملعقة زيت الزيتون في مقلاة على نار هادئة حتى يسخن نضع فوقه البصل حتى يحمر
نسكب الفول المدمس + الفلفل الأسود + مكعب الماجي
بعد الانتهاء يترك ليبرد قليلا ثم يسكب فوقه الجبن المبشور ويترك جانبا

#2:

يقطع الصمون وتوضع شريحة الطماطم ثم يوضع خليط الفول وبعدها توضع في التوستر حتى تنضغط ويذوب الجبن 
ويوضع في صحن التقديم ويزين بالخيار

واسمحولي ع الإطالة 
وصحتين وعافية

----------


## dior86

(البيض بالطماطم)

5 بيضات مخفوقة
ذرة ملح
نص ملعقة كمون مطحون
فلفل أسود على حسب الرغبة
1 طماطم شرائح
السمن المحلي.... قصدي الإماراتي.... أكيد فهمتوني...

طريقة التقديم:
تحضر تاوة متوسطة الحجم
توضع على نار هادئة يسكب فوقها 3 ملاعق سمن
تصف شرائح الطماطم في التاوة ويسكب فوقها البيض المخفوق مع الملح
ويرش وجه البيض بالكمون المطحون والفلفل الأسود
وتغطى التاوة حتى ينضج البيض من تحت ومن فوق
يوضع في صحن التقديم... وإذا حبيتي تحطين جبن جامد أو جبن شرائح على البيض لين يذوب ... بيطلع أحلى

بصراااااحة عجييييييب ... ما ابي امدح نفسي
بس دوم ابوية يقول لي سوية

وصحتين وعافية

----------


## أم علاوي+

يم يم 
تسلمون خواتي 

لي عودة بإذن الله ^ ^

----------


## ليالي نيو لوك

تسلمين غنااااتي

----------


## H&M2009

أبدعتن.......................

----------


## دمعـ حزن ـــة

القيمات 




المقادير
2 كأس طحين
- ملعقة ونصف طعام خميرة فورية 
- 2/1 1 كأس ماء 
- 3/2 كأس نشاء أي مايعدلها في البياله ( بيالتان )
- 3/1 كأس زيت ذرة
- 3/1 كأس حليب بودر 
- بيضة 



الطريقة: 

تخلط كل من : الخميرة والماء ثم يضاف عليها الزيت والدقيق والنشاء وتترك من نصف إلى ساعة حتى تخمر 
ثم اشعلي زيت غزير واتركيه يسخن على نار متوسطة . 
بعد ذلك اضيفي البيضة والحليب البودر واخلطيهم ثم اخفضي حرارة الزيت وضعي اللقيمات واتركيها على نار هادئة إلى متوسطة مع التقليب المستمر حتى تستوي .
ثم تسقى بالشيرة



بالهناء والشفاء

----------


## زعفرانة أصيلة

تسلمون على الريوق وأنواعه ..

أنا عندي أهم وجبة هي الفطور ....

----------


## بنت_أبوظبي

خبز خمير وشاي كرك وبيض

----------


## ام عليا @

مشكووووره

----------


## زهرة العود

ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز

----------


## مها جميرا

للرفع

----------


## نور العبير

نسيت الطريقة

----------


## روحي لإماراتي

الصراحه أنا أحب ريوقي يكون عباره عن بيض مسلوق + قيمر + عسل + صالونة خضره + براتا + وأهم شي ف الريوق الكررررررررررررررررك....

----------


## ريم للهيبية

أحلى ريوق عندي 
بيض عيون+جبنة مشللة أموت فيها مع بندورة وأولادي اعمللهم مأمونية
كتير طيبة وسهلة ويحبونها كل الصغار مع القشطة تتاكل لذيذة جدا"[R/RIGHT]IGHT][

----------


## بنت المذكور

اليوم الاول

جاي كرك + بيض وطماط شكشوكه 
زيتون اخضر + خبز زعتر + فاصوليا


الثاني

سندويجات 
صمون + هوت دوج + خس + طماط+ بهارات فلفل اسود وملح وسنوت وجبن سلايس او كيري الجره

الثالث

فول + زيتون اسود + بيض مفور + كورن فليكس + خبز خمير

الرابع

حليب طازج بالزعتر + بلاليط وبيض قرص + الخلطه السريه : بيض مفور وطماط وزيتون وجبن مالح وزيت زيتون وفلفل اسود وسنوت نخلطهم ويا بعض يمي يمي لذيذ


صحه وعاافيه

----------


## بحور منسيه

يميييييييييييي مشكوره ع الموضوع الاكثر من روعه تعلمت اشيا حلوه

----------


## روحي لإماراتي

تسلم الأيادي وعليكم بالعافيه حبايبي
 :Astaghfor:

----------


## أم تركي2

أنا عيالي ما يحبون الريوق بس أحاول وياهم عشان ياكلون عشان جي أنا أسويلهم صمون جبن وبيض احيانا مطبوخ واحيان مقلي واحيانا مع طماط واحيانا فطاير لبنة وعتر أو حتى فطاير زعتر بوحها وفي أيام أسويلهم خبز رقاق مع بيض او بلاليط وحتى لقيمات بس للاسف عيالي مولية ما يحبون العسل ما أعرف شو أسوي وياهم

----------


## مروهاج

احلي ريوق عدس او فول او فاصوليا مع براتا وكرك
او جباب جبن وبيض وعسل ياسسسلام

----------


## العيووووون

يزاكن الله خيييير

----------


## سرايا الحب

هلا و غلا 
عني انا احب اتريق .. وساعات تبدعين ... احب الفول مع الزيت زيتون وبيض مفور و لبنه وزعتر 
وساعات اسوي بلاليط و جبز جباب احبه مع العسل ... و بعد احب وايد جبن حلووم اشويه على النار و حط معه زيتون مقطع و شويت زعتر يامي يامي

----------


## #وجدان#

جزاكن الله كل خير

----------


## العنيده

مره وحده في الدوام سوت ريوق بيض وطماط بس كان حلوسوت البيض والطماط وحطت فوقه الجبن والعسل ويابت الخبز الايراني والشاي الكرك الصراحه كان وايد حلو  :Astaghfor:

----------


## { آحلى دلع ..

هاتوآآ طآسسه شكلهآ زقرت

+ كرتون كؤرن فليكسس + قبششه + حليب

يآهؤؤ غآوي  :Smile:

----------


## @أم زايد@

نااااااااااايس

----------


## m.j.a

موضوع حلو ...

----------


## ام سعد1

شكرا لصاحبة الفكرة

----------


## أم همام وجنى

بيض عجة او اومليت ممكن كورن فليكس للصغار

----------


## om_ali001

جزاك الله خير 
وااااااااااايد استفدت وبجرب بعض الوصفات للريوق

----------


## ((مذهله))

موضوع رووووعه
الشكر لصاحبة الموضوع علي طرح الفكره
ولكل وحده فادتنا بافكارها
انا قريت 54 صفحه كامله ما طوفت ولا صفحه
وكل الاكلات خزنتها عندي عشان اسويهن
تسلمووووووون

----------


## sakuradxb

بنات ابا اكلات ما فيها بيض موليه..
تعبت من كثر اسوي اشياء غير بس البيض وااايد ع الريوق مليت منه..
ابغي افكار غير:
خبز ابيض
خبز محلى
جباب 
خمير
بلاليط
سندويشات بالجبن والخضروات


ابغي افكااااااااااااااار بليييييييييييييز

----------


## جميله البلوشي

للرفع

----------


## ام عبد الرحمان6

مممممم

اهم شي الكررررررك


والباقي كل يوم نوع

اول امس سليس محمص مدهون بزبدة وفيه شريحة جبن طبعا انا احمصة في المكينة

امس سويت بيض مفيوح مع خيار وجبن وزيتون
اليوم الي هو الجمعة سويت خلية نحل 
وباجر يمكن اسوي فول مع خبز خباز 




يعني على حسب الي موجود في البيت 

مرااااااااات مانتريق على طول غدا خخخخخ

----------


## كلباويه

كل الشكر لصاحبة فكرة الموضوع

----------


## كلباويه

خواتي بغيت لوسمحتن طريقة محلى زايد

----------


## غصين

عن نفسي مساكين عيالي كل يوم صمون وجبن وفي الاجازه بلاليط وفريد أو هريس خاطريه أدش المطبخ بس ما أقدر وعيالي يبوني أغيرلهم بس شوه ماأعرف

----------


## فديت هشوم

رفع للاستفاااده .....××

----------


## AZYA

أول شيء صباح الخير



نشيت الصبح متفيجة وسويت لي هذا الريوق:
(خبز لبناني + جبنة كريمية + زعتر +حلوم مشوي + طماطم + كوب حليب)




جبنة كريمية + زعتر



حلوم مشوي + طماطم




وسلامتكم

----------


## Alnoon

فوووووق ^^

----------

